# Bizzarre coincidenze ...



## appassionato (5 Novembre 2014)

è veramente incredibile come nel giro di pochi mesi la sofferenza di mia moglie sia migrata ed abbia colpito anche me !!!


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è veramente incredibile come nel giro di pochi mesi la sofferenza di mia moglie sia migrata ed abbia colpito anche me !!!



Ciao

cosa intendi esattamente?


sienne


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è veramente incredibile come nel giro di pochi mesi la sofferenza di mia moglie sia migrata ed abbia colpito anche me !!!


hai scoperto che aveva l'amante pure lei oppure stai in fase di rosicamento post abbandono del tuo amore surreale?


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai scoperto che aveva l'amante pure lei oppure stai in fase di rosicamento post abbandono del tuo amore surreale?


Io avevo pensato alla prima che hai scritto


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2014)

Ti prego dimmi che hai scoperto che si faceva aprire come una cozza!


----------



## Stark72 (5 Novembre 2014)

Magna tranquillo, non sarà mai la stessa sofferenza.


----------



## Traccia (5 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è veramente incredibile come nel giro di pochi mesi la sofferenza di mia moglie sia migrata ed abbia colpito anche me !!!



non ho capito


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai scoperto che aveva l'amante pure lei oppure stai in fase di rosicamento post abbandono del tuo amore surreale?



La seconda


----------



## Stark72 (5 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non ho capito


è la fase "_oddio che ho fatto_", che di solito dall'altra parte coincide con "_eh! hai visto? mortacci tua! Ciaooooo"_


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2014)

*Si*

Sarebbe bello se fosse sempre così.Sarebbe bello se alla fine di tutto,se alla fine di un lungo giro, la saetta di carne nera e dura si conficca fra le chiappe di chi ha agito di merda,sconquassando con estema brutalità e violenza le pareti anorettali del soggetto in questione.Non ho pietà per questi sfinteri sfranti e piagnucolanti.


----------



## disincantata (5 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è veramente incredibile come nel giro di pochi mesi la sofferenza di mia moglie sia migrata ed abbia colpito anche me !!!



Non c'e' niente di incredibile ad essere lasciato da un amante!


----------



## Stark72 (5 Novembre 2014)

aspè aspè....oggi sono troppo fuori fase
ma la tristezza migrata è per l'abbandono da parte dell'amante?


----------



## disincantata (5 Novembre 2014)

Credo proprio di si.


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Non ci capisco una beata 
Stasera va così


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> aspè aspè....oggi sono troppo fuori fase
> ma la tristezza migrata è per l'abbandono da parte dell'amante?


Mmmhh sembra di si


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> aspè aspè....oggi sono troppo fuori fase
> ma la tristezza migrata è per l'abbandono da parte dell'amante?


Minchia pure io avevo inteso altro...:facepalm:


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non ci capisco una beata
> Stasera va così


tranquilla,siamo tutti in trepida attesa che Appassionato ci sveli l'arcano.   nel frattempo potremmo tirare su le scommesse per vedere chi ci ha preso :nuke:


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquilla,siamo tutti in trepida attesa che Appassionato ci sveli l'arcano.   nel frattempo potremmo tirare su le scommesse per vedere chi ci ha preso :nuke:


Why not... due dindini in più fan sempre comodo :sonar: Tu su cosa mi suggerisci di puntare? :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Why not... due dindini in più fan sempre comodo :sonar: Tu su cosa mi suggerisci di puntare? :singleeye:


secondo me ha scoperto che la moglie era da mò che se la faceva con chissà chi.  ma forse sono traviato da troppo tempo passato qui


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me ha scoperto che la moglie era da mò che se la faceva con chissà chi.  ma forse sono traviato da troppo tempo passato qui


 mmmm... non è male. Può essere, in fondo


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2014)

Appassionato, dai retta ad un fesso, proponi lo scambio coppia! Potresti guadagnarci!:carneval:


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia pure io avevo inteso altro...:facepalm:


È siamo in tre


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

Sì, il dolore è perché sono stato lasciato... dalla fidanzata! 

E dove sta il problema? 

Solo i mariti e le mogli hanno il diritto di soffrire? 

Solo perché l'ho tradita e ho deciso di lasciare mia moglie non mi è concesso di soffrire? 

IN REALTÀ IN QUESTI GIORNI STO MOLTO PEGGIO IO DI LEI... 
che credo si sia rassegnata all'idea di rimanere senza di me 

oggi non so cosa succederà dal mediatore


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sì, il dolore è perché sono stato lasciato... dalla fidanzata!
> 
> E dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...


Caro appassionato è la vita... Quella ruota che gira e talvolta gira male, detto questo proseguì la separazione e ricomincia da te


----------



## drusilla (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sì, il dolore è perché sono stato lasciato... dalla fidanzata!


Ma scusami, non si può sentire "fidanzata" essendo sposato con moglie in casa (non nomino nemmeno i tre figli, va) ignara del tuo "fidanzamento". Cresci un po: comincia chiamando le cose per il suo nome - era l'amante!


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sì, il dolore è perché sono stato lasciato... dalla fidanzata!
> 
> E dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...



No, no, anzi, mi fa un piacere enorme sapere che anche un traditore stia male, almeno in minima, molto minima,  parte si rende conto di cosa ha causato in chi ha tradito. Spero che tu riesca a tenere per te il tuo dolore.


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sì, il dolore è perché sono stato lasciato... dalla fidanzata!
> 
> E dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...


Fidanzata...mah :facepalm:
Comunque, hai voluto la bicicletta, e mo' pedala da solo


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Caro appassionato è la vita... Quella ruota che gira e talvolta gira male, detto questo proseguì la separazione e ricomincia da te



Meno male che gira!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2014)

*Ma*



appassionato ha detto:


> Sì, il dolore è perché sono stato lasciato... dalla fidanzata!
> 
> E dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...


Ma quanto godo...!Voi pensate sempre di essere i furbi...e quanto è bello quando i cazzi vi si piantano nel culo a voi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sì, il dolore è perché sono stato lasciato... dalla fidanzata!
> 
> E dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...


A 54 anni con un figlio di 4 e altri 2 figli trovi l'ammmmmore e ti separi?
Ma 'ndo cazzo vai?
La capisci o no che la fregola che ti suscita l'amante non c'entra nulla con la vita quotidiana e con l'amore della tua famiglia? 
Innamoramento e amore sono robe diverse, fidati. L'ha capita pure la tua fidanzata. Tromba e non pensare.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A 54 anni con un figlio di 4 e altri 2 figli trovi l'ammmmmore e ti separi?
> Ma 'ndo cazzo vai?
> La capisci o no che la fregola che ti suscita l'amante non c'entra nulla con la vita quotidiana e con l'amore della tua famiglia?
> Innamoramento e amore sono robe diverse, fidati. L'ha capita pure la tua fidanzata. Tromba e non pensare.


Tromba con chi che entrambe ormai l' hanno sfanculato?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sì, il dolore è perché sono stato lasciato... dalla fidanzata!
> 
> E dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...



Non è una bizzarra coincidenza.
La tua amante, che tu credevi fidanzata ma in realtà era solo amante, ti ha lasciato, se noti, nel momento in cui i tuoi passi hanno messo in pericolo reale la sua famiglia. Non è una coincidenza, è una conseguenza.

non dubito che i ti amo ti adoro da parte di lei fossero sentiti, quando li diceva... ma esiste un detto che risale all'antica grecia... Giove ride dei giuramenti degli amanti.
I sentimenti che si provano nel letto e nelle situazioni clandestine come la vostra sono come "amplificati". Si vive in una bolla di irrealtà che sembra logica ma che spesso non lo è.
La bolla l'hai rotta col tuo passo della separazione. E lei, che tu dici "ha messo davanti alla propria felicità quella dei figli" con tutta probabilità si è semplicemente "svegliata" e ha deciso che, nonostante l'_affezione_ per te, non ha la minima intenzione di rovinare tutto quello che ha. E a cui tiene. Più che a te. 
Sì capisco che faccia male, ma non ripetere l'errore che hai fatto in questi anni: guarda in faccia la realtà e prenditi le tue responsabilità.

E per favore, non paragonare il dolore di tua moglie al tuo. Davvero non te lo puoi permettere. Non dubito che tu stia soffrendo. Ma NON puoi, per rispetto a tua moglie, e a tutte le persone che si sono trovate il matrimonio devastato da una storia extraconiugale, dire che soffri quanto o addirittura peggio di lei.

Tu soffri, ma non hai il diritto di soffrire, mi spiace. Tua moglie ti ha sposato, voleva una vita con te, ti ha dato figli, aveva diritto al tuo sostegno morale e materiale, e tu hai finalmente ammesso che il tuo ruolo in famiglia è stato sottile e poco forte. Capisco che non sia stato facile neppure per te, ma tu NON sei riuscito a sostenerla come avevi promesso di fare. E già questo. Poi l'hai tradita. Dimostrandole sempre più insofferenza e disprezzo. Alla donna che avevi promesso di proteggere per la vita, alla madre dei tuoi figli, anche loro dismessi perchè troppo impegnativi di fronte alla tua debolezza, come hai ammesso. 
Poi hai deciso di lasciarla. In mezzo alla sua fragilità e debolezza.

La tua amante, che le stesse promesse aveva fatto ad un altro, ha deciso di troncare la vostra relazione clandestina.

Non puoi paragonare le due cose. Puoi soffrire, questo sì, inevitabile, ma mi spiace dovresti tenertelo per te. Perchè questo è il prezzo che devi pagare per avere deciso in primo luogo di cominciare questa storia -sapendo che la stragrandissima maggioranza delle storie clandestine finiscono-
Se non te lo immaginavi, mi spiace, avresti dovuto. E ora, paghi. Lo dico senza soddisfazione. E' un dato di fatto.

Smettila di fuggire davanti alle tue responsabilità, e smettila di vederti narcisisticamente come un bistrattato della sorte. E' l'unico modo per diventare uomo e capace di prendere in mano consapevolmente la tua vita, l'unico modo per, finalmente, essere marito -sì, anche nella separazione- e padre.

Pensa agli altri e non a te.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma scusami, non si può sentire "fidanzata" essendo sposato con moglie in casa (non nomino nemmeno i tre figli, va) ignara del tuo "fidanzamento". Cresci un po: comincia chiamando le cose per il suo nome - era l'amante!


Quoto


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è una bizzarra coincidenza.
> La tua amante, che tu credevi fidanzata ma in realtà era solo amante, ti ha lasciato, se noti, nel momento in cui i tuoi passi hanno messo in pericolo reale la sua famiglia. Non è una coincidenza, è una conseguenza.
> 
> non dubito che i ti amo ti adoro da parte di lei fossero sentiti, quando li diceva... ma esiste un detto che risale all'antica grecia... Giove ride dei giuramenti degli amanti.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è una bizzarra coincidenza.
> La tua amante, che tu credevi fidanzata ma in realtà era solo amante, ti ha lasciato, se noti, nel momento in cui i tuoi passi hanno messo in pericolo reale la sua famiglia. Non è una coincidenza, è una conseguenza.
> 
> non dubito che i ti amo ti adoro da parte di lei fossero sentiti, quando li diceva... ma esiste un detto che risale all'antica grecia... Giove ride dei giuramenti degli amanti.
> ...


Gran bel post


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è una bizzarra coincidenza.
> La tua amante, che tu credevi fidanzata ma in realtà era solo amante, ti ha lasciato, se noti, nel momento in cui i tuoi passi hanno messo in pericolo reale la sua famiglia. Non è una coincidenza, è una conseguenza.
> 
> non dubito che i ti amo ti adoro da parte di lei fossero sentiti, quando li diceva... ma esiste un detto che risale all'antica grecia... Giove ride dei giuramenti degli amanti.
> ...


perfetto!! :up:


----------



## Nicka (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sì, il dolore è perché sono stato lasciato... *dalla fidanzata*!
> 
> E dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...


AMANTE!

Ripeti con me:
A-M-A-N-T-E​


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sì, il dolore è perché sono stato lasciato... dalla fidanzata!
> 
> E dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...


era meglio se dicevi che stavi male perchè hai scoperto che tua moglie si faceva un'intera squadra di pallamano.

tua moglie non è rassegnata all'idea di perderti.   il suo è sollievo.


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> era meglio se dicevi che stavi male perchè hai scoperto che tua moglie si faceva un'intera squadra di pallamano.
> 
> tua moglie non è rassegnata all'idea di perderti.   il suo è sollievo.



Ma la moglie non sa niente del tradimento!  Troppo scomodo essere sinceri.


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sì, il dolore è perché sono stato lasciato... dalla fidanzata!
> 
> E dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...



Ciao

brutto quando ci si illude ... e si viene illusi. 



Per il resto Nausicaa ha detto tutto ... 



sienne


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma la moglie non sa niente del tradimento!  Troppo scomodo essere sinceri.


stanno andando da un mediatore,mi pare d'aver capito.   se non sa,quantomeno intuisce.


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> stanno andando da un mediatore,mi pare d'aver capito.   se non sa,quantomeno intuisce.



Ciao

infatti. 
Secondo me sa. Poiché durante le vacanze, lui ha osservato come la moglie stava controllando il telefonino. 



sienne


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è una bizzarra coincidenza.
> La tua amante, che tu credevi fidanzata ma in realtà era solo amante, ti ha lasciato, se noti, nel momento in cui i tuoi passi hanno messo in pericolo reale la sua famiglia. Non è una coincidenza, è una conseguenza.
> 
> non dubito che i ti amo ti adoro da parte di lei fossero sentiti, quando li diceva... ma esiste un detto che risale all'antica grecia... Giove ride dei giuramenti degli amanti.
> ...


grazie Nausicaa,

i tuoi interventi sono sempre equilibrati perché coniughi alla "condanna" (perdonami, ma non mi veniva un termine più appropriato) sul casino che ho messo in piedi, anche il tentativo di metterti nelle mie scarpe ....  quanto meno c'è un tentativo di comprendere l'altro

il mio dolore lo tengo stretto per me ... non vado a sbandierarlo ...  mi sono permesso di scriverlo sul forum proprio perché non ci conosciamo ... c'è un monitor e una tastiera che ci divide ....

una cosa però voglio dirla a tutti quelli che si dicono soddisfatti per il mio fallimento ....  beh !!!  vi accontentate proprio di poco per riscattarvi dai torti subìti ....

per il "fidanzata" ....  pensatela come volete !!!  per me era un "all in" ....  in un anno e mezzo ho continuamente alzato la posta ....  e avevo scommesso tutta la mia vita su questo rapporto !!

ho sbagliato?   NI !!!

io ho vissuto la più bella storia d'amore di sempre ....

non mi volterò indietro ....
il mio matrimonio era comunque finito

cara Nausicaa, 
mi permetto di modificare solo l'ultima frase del tuo post:

non     "pensa agli altri e non a te"

ma      "adesso pensa a te e ai tuoi figli"


HIC ET NUNC   !!!!


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2014)

mi fai quasi impressione


----------



## zanna (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> grazie Nausicaa,
> 
> i tuoi interventi sono sempre equilibrati perché coniughi alla "condanna" (perdonami, ma non mi veniva un termine più appropriato) sul casino che ho messo in piedi, anche il tentativo di metterti nelle mie scarpe ....  quanto meno c'è un tentativo di comprendere l'altro
> 
> ...


Non penso che qualcuno sia soddisfatto del tuo fallimento ... penso che il tuo all-in sia semplicemente da considerarsi per quello che è stato ... un gioco ... hai sacrificato sul tavolo verde moglie, famiglia, figli te stesso per cosa poi? una bella storia d'amore? Sicuro? O ti sei trovato senza una exit strategy? Hai tagliato i ponti con tua moglie poi quando finalmente hai preso una decisione ti sei trovato solo in mezzo al guado ... valeva davvero la pena? Mah!!!
Non è soddisfazione per un fallimento è tristezza infinita riconoscere che anche adesso non riesci a vedere i danni che hai fatto ... sempre e solo concentrato sul tuo dolore migrato da tua moglie ... mi spiace davvero.


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non penso che qualcuno sia soddisfatto del tuo fallimento ... penso che il tuo all-in sia semplicemente da considerarsi per quello che è stato ... un gioco ... hai sacrificato sul tavolo verde moglie, famiglia, figli te stesso per cosa poi? una bella storia d'amore? Sicuro? O ti sei trovato senza una exit strategy? Hai tagliato i ponti con tua moglie poi quando finalmente hai preso una decisione ti sei trovato solo in mezzo al guado ... valeva davvero la pena? Mah!!!
> Non è soddisfazione per un fallimento è tristezza infinita riconoscere che anche adesso non riesci a vedere i danni che hai fatto ... sempre e solo concentrato sul tuo dolore migrato da tua moglie ... mi spiace davvero.



Ciao

quotone ... 




sienne


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Caro appassionato è la vita... Quella ruota che gira e talvolta gira male, detto questo proseguì la separazione e ricomincia da te



sì fiammetta ....

è proprio quello che farò


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non penso che qualcuno sia soddisfatto del tuo fallimento ... penso che il tuo all-in sia semplicemente da considerarsi per quello che è stato ... un gioco ... hai sacrificato sul tavolo verde moglie, famiglia, figli te stesso per cosa poi? una bella storia d'amore? Sicuro? O ti sei trovato senza una exit strategy? Hai tagliato i ponti con tua moglie poi quando finalmente hai preso una decisione ti sei trovato solo in mezzo al guado ... valeva davvero la pena? Mah!!!
> Non è soddisfazione per un fallimento è tristezza infinita riconoscere che anche adesso non riesci a vedere i danni che hai fatto ... sempre e solo concentrato sul tuo dolore migrato da tua moglie ... mi spiace davvero.


Bravo:up::up:


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, no, anzi, mi fa un piacere enorme sapere che anche un traditore stia male, almeno in minima, molto minima,  parte si rende conto di cosa ha causato in chi ha tradito. Spero che tu riesca a tenere per te il tuo dolore.





disincantata ha detto:


> Meno male che gira!:rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto godo...!Voi pensate sempre di essere i furbi...e quanto è bello quando i cazzi vi si piantano nel culo a voi.





wolf ha detto:


> Non penso che qualcuno sia soddisfatto del tuo fallimento ... penso che il tuo all-in sia semplicemente da considerarsi per quello che è stato ... un gioco ... hai sacrificato sul tavolo verde moglie, famiglia, figli te stesso per cosa poi? una bella storia d'amore? Sicuro? O ti sei trovato senza una exit strategy? Hai tagliato i ponti con tua moglie poi quando finalmente hai preso una decisione ti sei trovato solo in mezzo al guado ... valeva davvero la pena? Mah!!!
> Non è soddisfazione per un fallimento è tristezza infinita riconoscere che anche adesso non riesci a vedere i danni che hai fatto ... sempre e solo concentrato sul tuo dolore migrato da tua moglie ... mi spiace davvero.


ciao wolf,

leggi sopra e vedrai che qualcuno soddisfatto c'è !!

il mio all-in non era un gioco, purtroppo ...

quando è arrivata la fidanzata il mio matrimonio era finito da anni ....

è vero che adesso mi trovo con il culo scoperto, ma non ho bisogno di una exit strategy .....
andiamo avanti con la separazione e, come avevo già pianificato anche se la fidanzata non mi avesse lasciato, prenderò un appartamento in affitto nei pressi della casa familiare, per poter seguire da vicino i figli ...
sembra che la moglie sia ben disposta a condividere con me questo ruolo ....

perché se è vero che non la amo più, è altrettanto vero che è una gran donna e sono certo che tranne qualche scaramuccia, non ci saranno né morti, né feriti sul campo ....

una cosa è certa !!!
APPASSIONATO se ne starà da solo per un lungo periodo di tempo ....
adesso la priorità è quella di ritrovare me stesso come uomo e come padre ....
diciamo che si dorme bene nel proprio letto!!!


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

Caro appassionato,
spero solo che dopo la tua brama di libertà e di vita nuova, non ti accorga poi ti avere inanellato un bel filotto di stronzate. E spero dunque che poi tu non te ne vada a fare il "simpatico" con tua moglie nel tentativo di recuperare non si sa cosa, buttandola a tarallucci e vino.
Ti assicuro che si tratta di atteggiamenti che fanno girare le palle ad elica.
Ah, mi auguro anche che tu in questo momento non lasci trasparire questa sofferenza davanti a tua moglie, perché magari lei in questo momento non credo sia in grado neanche di riderci come dovrebbe, quindi la cosa farebbe un po' schifo.
Ma poi sta cosa di "mettersi nelle scarpe degli altri". Tu ti ci sei messo in quelle coi tacchi di tua moglie?
Io nelle scarpe tue non mi ci metto, mi tengo le mie e detto proprio sinceramente, non provo alcuna soddisfazione per quello che ti è successo. Non sei stato sfortunato e non sei vittima del destino cinico e baro.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi fai quasi impressione


Chi nau o appassionato?


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

il fatto è, che tu non ti ci sei messo per nulla nelle scarpe di tua moglie. 
Se no, non avresti neanche osato paragonare i dolori che la vostra storia comporta. 

Questo fa salire l'acido. Una presunzione egocentrica al massimo. 
Il tutto ... è solo molto triste ... 


sienne


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che tu non ti ci sei messo per nulla nelle scarpe di tua moglie.
> Se no, non avresti neanche osato paragonare i dolori che la vostra storia comporta.
> ...


Non sono sorpreso, mica per lui, in generale.


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che tu non ti ci sei messo per nulla nelle scarpe di tua moglie.
> Se no, non avresti neanche osato paragonare i dolori che la vostra storia comporta.
> ...



sienne,

mi ci sono messo per anni nelle scarpe di mia moglie, consapevole che quando avessi deciso di dirle che tra noi era finita, la sofferenza sarebbe stata atroce ...

ma certo, l'alternativa c'era !!!  scegliere scentemente di amarla di nuovo !!!
è davvero una sciocchezza; tutti sono in grado di fare questo ...

perché i sentimenti sono assolutamente governabili dalla mente ...
si preme un interruttore e si riaccende il teatrino.

voi continuate a pensare che io ho deciso di separarmi perché c'era un'altra ....

NON E' COSI' !!!

la verità è che un'altra è arrivata perché non c'era più niente nel mio matrimonio !!!!

ma è ovvio che la pensiate così ...  del resto questo forum si chiama TRADIMENTO.NET


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sienne,
> 
> mi ci sono messo per anni nelle scarpe di mia moglie, consapevole che quando avessi deciso di dirle che tra noi era finita, la sofferenza sarebbe stata atroce ...
> 
> ...


se l'altra non fosse arrivata non ti saresti separato e non avresti messo in dubbio i tuoi sentimenti.
non ti sei separato per vivere con l'altra ma perchè hai iniziato a fare confronti tra tua moglie e l'altra facendo una cazzata perchè non puoi confrontare le mele con i carciofi. Uno è un frutto l'altra una verdura.
Ti parla una traditrice non una tradita, sempre meglio chiarire.


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sienne,
> 
> mi ci sono messo per anni nelle scarpe di mia moglie, consapevole che quando avessi deciso di dirle che tra noi era finita, la sofferenza sarebbe stata atroce ...
> 
> ...



Ciao

guarda, che questo punto lo hai espresso sin dall'inizio. Almeno per me è chiaro. 
Io punto su quello che hai scritto, che stai male per la perdita dell'amante, 
mentre stai affrontando una separazione ... non solo da tua moglie, ma dalla tua famiglia. 

Con presunzione affermi chi stia più male ... ma come ti permetti?! 
Una storia clandestina di un anno e mezzo ... in confronto ad un progetto di vita ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> guarda, che questo punto lo hai espresso sin dall'inizio. Almeno per me è chiaro.
> Io punto su quello che hai scritto, che stai male per la perdita dell'amante,
> ...


Quoto. Il pensiero dell'altra ora non dovrebbe esserci. Il problema è che se non si strugge per l'altra non riesce a convincersi che sta facendo la cosa giusta separandosi


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sienne,
> 
> mi ci sono messo per anni nelle scarpe di mia moglie, consapevole che quando avessi deciso di dirle che tra noi era finita, la sofferenza sarebbe stata atroce ...
> 
> ...


No, sei tu che continui a non voler vedere più lontano della punta del tuo pisello.
Nessuno nega il diritto di non amare più, di non avere voglia di andare avanti e quello che ti pare.
A quel punto hai due strade: o decidi di andartene, o decidi di rimanere malgrado tutto soppesando altre cose.
La terza via, quella dell'amoruccio travolgente alla faccia della vecchia ciabatta inutile, è una CACATA.
Semplice, lineare.
E' la differenza che passa tra l'essere leali e l'essere degli egoisti.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (6 Novembre 2014)

Per me ci andate troppo pesantemente e onestamente ci vedo dell'egoismo anche da parte di chi lancia accuse.

Domanda semplice semplice: A un uomo che sta tradendo la moglie perchè innamorato dell'amante cosa consigliereste:

A) Lascia la moglie e prenditi le tue responsabilità
B) Rimani con la moglie e goditi il momento di gioia con l'amante
C) Lascia la moglie e se le cose non andassero con l'amante, ritorna con la moglie.

Appassionato  probabilmente non è il migliore dei mariti e probabilmente non è il  marito che molte donne vorrebbero, ma non è il peggiore.

Continua  per la sua strada continuando con la separazione( pochi lo farebbero) e  si è messo in gioco in nome di un sentimento e non importa se questo  sentimento è illusorio o meno.

Ha diritto di soffrire? PER ME SI. Anzi ha il DOVERE di soffrire.

I  suoi comportamenti creano e creeranno sofferenza in altre persone? SI,  ma non più di quanto rimanere con una persona che non ama e in un  contesto che non gli dà felicità.

Può paragonare il dolore della  moglie con il suo? NON LO SO, ma sicuramente non gli si può dare del  pirla perchè ha messo in gioco la propria famiglia per "nulla". 

E'  un messaggio sbagliato che diamo nei confronti di altri  traditori/trici. E' un modo sbagliato per dire ad altri: "avete visto  cosa succede alla fine? Ma dove volete andare! Statevene a casuccia  vostra a godervi i vostri figli e prendete gli extra per quello che  sono: puro diversivo"


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> E'  un messaggio sbagliato che diamo nei confronti di altri  traditori/trici. E' un modo sbagliato per dire ad altri: "avete visto  cosa succede alla fine? Ma dove volete andare! Statevene a casuccia  vostra a godervi i vostri figli e prendete gli extra per quello che  sono: puro diversivo"


ma questa è una conclusione tutta tua.
Tra l'altro se un traditore/traditrice ha bisogno di messaggi per riflettere su quello che fa, è pirla sul serio, anzi, alla romana: UN COJONE - 'NA COJONA.


----------



## Traccia (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sienne,
> 
> mi ci sono messo per anni nelle scarpe di mia moglie, consapevole che quando avessi deciso di dirle che tra noi era finita, la sofferenza sarebbe stata atroce ...
> 
> ...


io sono con te.
Hai fatto bene ad andartene se non amavi più tua moglie, e mi piace anche che vai avanti nella tua strada di separazione, casa, ecc nonostante la tua amante ti abbia lasciato. Questo a conferma che il tuo amore per tua moglie è caput a prescidere dalla presenza o meno di un'altra donna.
Non si può costringere nessuno ad amare, e apprezzo tanto chi alza i tacchi e se ne va accettando che non c'è più nulla da fare, anzichè restare li a morire.
Anzi, avresti dovuto farlo MOOOOOOOLTO prima e non dopo un anno e mezzo di storia extra.
Se c'è un "errore" è proprio questo. Prima dovevi andare via, visto che hai detto che l'amore per tua moglie era già finito, e poi ti fai la tua vita. Ma meglio tardi che mai alla fine.
Avanti così! forza e coraggio. e buon riinizio.


----------



## Traccia (6 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Per me ci andate troppo pesantemente e onestamente ci vedo dell'egoismo anche da parte di chi lancia accuse.
> 
> Domanda semplice semplice: A un uomo che sta tradendo la moglie perchè innamorato dell'amante cosa consigliereste:
> 
> ...


:up:
quoto tutto tutto tutto
(ovviamente io avrei scelto la A)


----------



## zanna (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ciao wolf,
> 
> leggi sopra e vedrai che qualcuno soddisfatto c'è !!
> 
> ...


Sarò un pelo stronzo scusami.
Ti ho sempre letto come un uomo che non deve chiedere mai ... che ostenta sempre sicurezza, che sa discernere il bianco dal nero, il giusto dallo sbagliato e il male dal bene ... una persona incapace di pensare nemmeno lontanamente di riuscire anche ad immaginare di poter fare anche la benchè minima cazzata. Una persona con le proprie certezze granitiche capace di scegliere anche per gli altri che gravitano intorno senza il benchè minimo di ripensamento come fosse un ad di qualche industria ... una persona talmente sicura nella vittoria come nella sconfitta (che naturalmente non è contemplata nel tuo vocabolario) e dire che la musata l'hai data ... una persona diciamo pure piena di se, forse un pelo arrogante (magari più di un pelo) forse boriosa sicuramente superba.
Ho sottolineato nel tuo post le tue certezze ... non ti pare che siano troppe? Magari la musata potrebbe farti capire che non tutto deve girare intorno a te stesso ... che non puoi arrogarti sempre il diritto di scegliere tu per tutti ... ti è mai balenata l'idea di chiedere scusa a tua moglie? Leggo che la grande storia d'amore è finita perchè la fidanzata ha scelto la felicità dei figli contro la propria ... sicuro? O forse ti ha imparato a conoscere? O forse non voleva distruggere anche la sua di famiglia per quello che in molti qui hanno riconosciuto come innamoramento? Quanti feriti o morti sul campo devono essere presenti perchè tu rinsavisca ... basterebbe un minimo di umiltà e di umanità.
Mi spiace "appassionato" mi spiace per tutto pure per te anche se sono stronzo
Dimenticavo nel proprio letto si dorme bene ... ma non da solo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sì, il dolore è perché *sono stato lasciato... dalla fidanzata! *
> 
> E dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...


Scusa ma tu rovini la categoria dei traditori! Ma cosa cazzo scrivi? Solo perchè l'ho tradita? 
"...Oh scusa se ti ho appena accoltellato e stai per morire!! Sei arrabbiata? Solo perchè ti volevo accoltellare?"
Io devo scrivere il manuale del traditore versione etica 1.0.
Non ci siamo ragazzo non ci siamo per niente! Vai a prenderti uno spigolo e sbattici la testa!


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sienne,
> 
> mi ci sono messo per anni nelle scarpe di mia moglie, consapevole che quando avessi deciso di dirle che tra noi era finita, la sofferenza sarebbe stata atroce ...
> 
> ...


ok,ma se vuoi che la gente ti ascolti senza farsi prendere dell'embolo,devi anche capire 2-3 cose:

1-se tu continui a chiamare "fidanzata" la tua ex amante,non fai che salare delle ferite che in alcuni casi sono ancora aperte,in chi ti legge

2-se non dico tutti,ma almeno la gran parte delle risposte è improntata sul tema "se non ci fosse stata l'altra tu col cazzo che ti separavi" magari nel tuo modo di comunicare qualcosa che non va c'è.

3-se la tua decisione di separarti è irreversibile,sii abbastanza furbo da non rivelare mai la tua storia con l'altra.
sarebbe una inutile cattiveria nei confronti di tua moglie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io sono con te.
> Hai fatto bene ad andartene se non amavi più tua moglie, e mi piace anche che vai avanti nella tua strada di separazione, casa, ecc nonostante la tua amante ti abbia lasciato. Questo a conferma che il tuo amore per tua moglie è caput a prescidere dalla presenza o meno di un'altra donna.
> Non si può costringere nessuno ad amare, e apprezzo tanto chi alza i tacchi e se ne va accettando che non c'è più nulla da fare, anzichè restare li a morire.
> Anzi, avresti dovuto farlo MOOOOOOOLTO prima e non dopo un anno e mezzo di storia extra.
> ...



Quoto e concordo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Per me ci andate troppo pesantemente e onestamente ci vedo dell'egoismo anche da parte di chi lancia accuse.
> 
> Domanda semplice semplice: A un uomo che sta tradendo la moglie perchè innamorato dell'amante cosa consigliereste:
> 
> ...




Anche qui da quotare e concordare, a parte l'ultima parte. Dove ci sarebbe da aprire un'altra discussione, ma ci vorrebbe tropo tempo.


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> se l'altra non fosse arrivata non ti saresti separato e non avresti messo in dubbio i tuoi sentimenti.
> non ti sei separato per vivere con l'altra ma perchè hai iniziato a fare confronti tra tua moglie e l'altra facendo una cazzata perchè non puoi confrontare le mele con i carciofi. Uno è un frutto l'altra una verdura.
> Ti parla una traditrice non una tradita, sempre meglio chiarire.


farfalla !!!
famose a capisse ...
mi hai raccontato quello che è successo a te, vero?
perché NON è quello che è capitato a me !!!
sono stanco di ripetere che stavo già pensando come uscire dal mio matrimonio PRIMA che succedesse qualsiasi altra cosa ...
ma davvero non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire !!!
non avevo necessità di fare confronti ....
la situazione mi era già chiara da anni!!
erano anni che non mangiavo più frutta !!!
la verdura NON è sostitutiva della frutta ....
una è la chiusura di un pasto ... o uno spuntino ...  l'altra è un contorno 
è chiaro che son due cose diverse !!!





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> guarda, che questo punto lo hai espresso sin dall'inizio. Almeno per me è chiaro.
> Io punto su quello che hai scritto, che stai male per la perdita dell'amante,
> ...


sienne, famo a capisse pure con te ....
non c'è nessuna presunzione in quello che ho affermato .... 
dove sta scritto che la fine di una storia d'amore di un anno e mezzo debba essere meno dolorosa della fine di un matrimonio ...  già finito, già naufragato .... 
me la mostrate anche a me questa scala di valori ??   qual'è l'unità di misura?  e lo strumento di misura??  ma deve essere tarato periodicamente??





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto. Il pensiero dell'altra ora non dovrebbe esserci. Il problema è che se non si strugge per l'altra non riesce a convincersi che sta facendo la cosa giusta separandosi


arieccoce !!!!
farfalla SEI FUORI STRADA !!!




Stark72 ha detto:


> No, sei tu che continui a non voler vedere più lontano della punta del tuo pisello.
> Nessuno nega il diritto di non amare più, di non avere voglia di andare avanti e quello che ti pare.
> A quel punto hai due strade: o decidi di andartene, o decidi di rimanere malgrado tutto soppesando altre cose.
> La terza via, quella dell'amoruccio travolgente alla faccia della vecchia ciabatta inutile, è una CACATA.
> ...


e il problema dov'è scusa ??
ma hai capito che me ne sto andando??
a prescindere da quello che tu hai chiamato ....  _amoruccio travolgente

_


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io sono con te.
> Hai fatto bene ad andartene se non amavi più tua moglie, e mi piace anche che vai avanti nella tua strada di separazione, casa, ecc nonostante la tua amante ti abbia lasciato. Questo a conferma che il tuo amore per tua moglie è caput a prescidere dalla presenza o meno di un'altra donna.
> Non si può costringere nessuno ad amare, e apprezzo tanto chi alza i tacchi e se ne va accettando che non c'è più nulla da fare, anzichè restare li a morire.
> Anzi, avresti dovuto farlo MOOOOOOOLTO prima e non dopo un anno e mezzo di storia extra.
> ...



Ciao

questa parte della storia, credo, non sta in discussione. 
C'erto che è giusto andarsene quando una storia non sta più in piedi ... 

È tutto il contorno di attribuzioni e di valenze che dà lui ... facendo persino confronti. 


sienne


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> e il problema dov'è scusa ??
> ma hai capito che me ne sto andando??
> a prescindere da quello che tu hai chiamato ....  _amoruccio travolgente
> 
> _


e tu hai capito che te ne dovevi andare PRIMA?
te lo stanno dicendo in tutte le salse tutti.


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

bizzarra coincidenza ... 
Tu hai messo le due cose a confronto ... 
Prendendo solo te, come metro di misura. 
Basta prendere in considerazione che per tua moglie,
tu eri (sei) il fidanzato ... l'uomo con qui ha avuto tre figli ... 


solo così ... en passant ...


sienne


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,ma se vuoi che la gente ti ascolti senza farsi prendere dell'embolo,devi anche capire 2-3 cose:
> 
> 1-se tu continui a chiamare "fidanzata" la tua ex amante,non fai che salare delle ferite che in alcuni casi sono ancora aperte,in chi ti legge
> 
> ...


1) capisco !!! ma per me era una fidanzata !!!!  che vogliamo fare ??  scannarsi per un termine ??  va bene chiamiamola "l'altra"   che non è né amante, né fidanzata ...

2) è evidente che qualcosa che non va c'è ....  ma se continuo a ripetere la stessa cosa .... magari qualcuno potrebbe fare anche lo sforzo di prenderla come dato di fatto?

3) ti ringrazio del consiglio, ma non sono così cane neanche da pensare di dover girare il coltello in una piaga ....


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> 1) capisco !!! ma per me era una fidanzata !!!!  che vogliamo fare ??  scannarsi per un termine ??  va bene chiamiamola "l'altra"   che non è né amante, né fidanzata ...
> 
> 2) è evidente che qualcosa che non va c'è ....  ma se continuo a ripetere la stessa cosa .... magari qualcuno potrebbe fare anche lo sforzo di prenderla come dato di fatto?
> 
> 3) ti ringrazio del consiglio, ma non sono così cane neanche da pensare di dover girare il coltello in una piaga ....


l'umiltà è una gran dote,a saperla usare.

se già cominciamo con il chiamare questa donna come l'altra e non come fidanzata,vedrai che qualcuno inizia a leggerti meglio


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'umiltà è una gran dote,a saperla usare.
> 
> se già cominciamo con il chiamare questa donna come l'altra e non come fidanzata,vedrai che qualcuno inizia a leggerti meglio



Ciao

si, ma i termini hanno un loro preciso significato, che si traducono anche nei fatti. 
Comportamenti ... relazioni con il mondo ... Cioè, non era una fidanzata, 
ma un'amante ... Il ruolo quello è stato ... Tutto di nascosto, nulla sotto la luce del sole. 

Please ... 


sienne


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bizzarra coincidenza ...
> Tu hai messo le due cose a confronto ...
> ...


è vero sienne,

lo sono ancora il fidanzato per mia moglie .... continua a dirmelo .... e mi dice pure che, nonostante tutto sono ancora il suo migliore amico ...
sono il padre dei nostri figli !!

ma c'è un particolare che non è da sottovalutare 
il mio amore per lei purtroppo non esite più ...

avrei dovuto andare via prima?
probabilmente sì ....

ma non è andata così ...
in questi casi c'è la fucilazione? l'impiccagione?


non ho mai nascosto le mie responsabilità ...


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è vero sienne,
> 
> lo sono ancora il fidanzato per mia moglie .... continua a dirmelo .... e mi dice pure che, nonostante tutto sono ancora il suo migliore amico ...
> sono il padre dei nostri figli !!
> ...



Ciao

e allora, come puoi arrivare a dire, che stai peggio tu di lei?

E per arrivare ad una tale conclusione, c'è solo una spiegazione:
Non ti sei messa nei suoi panni ... 

Per il resto, mi sembra normale e anche doveroso affrontare,
anche se con ritardo ... una storia che tu non ti senti di continuare. 

sienne


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, ma i termini hanno un loro preciso significato, che si traducono anche nei fatti.
> Comportamenti ... relazioni con il mondo ... Cioè, non era una fidanzata,
> ...


dal dizionario di repubblica on line


amante[SUP]1[/SUP]
[a-màn-te](pl. _-ti_, part. pres. di _amàre_)
A agg.
Che ama: ahi tanto amò la non a. amata! (Tasso)
|| Incline; appassionato: _essere a. della musica, dell'arte_
B s.m. e f.
1 lett. Chi ama; innamorato
2 Chi ha una relazione amorosa, spesso segreta e ritenuta illecita


----------



## Don Chisciotte (6 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> E'  un messaggio sbagliato che diamo nei  confronti di altri  traditori/trici. E' un modo sbagliato per dire ad  altri: "avete visto  cosa succede alla fine? Ma dove volete andare!  Statevene a casuccia  vostra a godervi i vostri figli e prendete gli  extra per quello che  sono: puro diversivo"





Stark72 ha detto:


> ma questa è una conclusione tutta tua.
> Tra l'altro se un traditore/traditrice ha bisogno di messaggi per riflettere su quello che fa, è pirla sul serio, anzi, alla romana: UN COJONE - 'NA COJONA.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche qui da quotare e concordare, a parte l'ultima parte. Dove ci sarebbe da aprire un'altra discussione, ma ci vorrebbe tropo tempo.


Vabbè dai apriamola sta discussione 

Quello che ho scritto( in modo semplicistico ovviamente) non è una mia conclusione. E' un dato di fatto di cui ne va preso atto ed è la maggior( ho detto maggior e non unica) ragione del perchè le relazioni extra si perpetrano nel tempo.

Leggetevi qualsiasi 3d di traditori e ascoltate quali sono le loro motivazioni del perchè non lasciano. 

Un traditore non ha bisogno di messaggi per riflettere, ma ha bisogno di "assoluzioni" e plausibili motivazioni per continuare a fare quello che fanno.

"non ce la faccio a lasciarla perchè mi ama troppo e ne morirebbe"
"Amo troppo i miei figli per mettere a repentaglio il loro benessere. Lo faccio per loro e aspetto che crescano"
"Non riesco a vedermi lontano dai miei figli e perdermi la quotidianità con loro"... ecc... ecc..


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e allora, come puoi arrivare a dire, che stai peggio tu di lei?
> 
> ...



perché adesso è così !!!

lei sta già "elaborando il lutto"

io in questo momento sono solo fuori di testa ....

ma qual'è il problema ??
mica voglio minimizzare il male che le sto facendo eh!!!
mica voglio chiedere uno sconto della pena ....  perché mal comune mezzo gaudio !!!

ho voluto solo condividere con voi il mio attuale stato d'animo ....

quasi fosse la legge del contrappasso !!!


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> dal dizionario di repubblica on line
> 
> 
> amante[SUP]1[/SUP]
> ...



Ciao

Die Geliebte ... 


Significa avere una relazione sessuale clandestina con un uomo sposato ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> perché adesso è così !!!
> 
> lei sta già "elaborando il lutto"
> 
> ...




Ciao


sei tu, che ti arroghi di sapere ... 
Questo minimizza e come, perché non puoi sapere ...
Tutto qua ...


sienne


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> sei tu, che ti arroghi di sapere ...
> ...



e tu invece puoi sapere ??


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> e tu invece puoi sapere ??



Ciao

no, non lo posso sapere. Ma non è paragonabile. 
I dolori, non sono MAI paragonabili ... Ma da rispettare. 
Tu non lo fai. Paragonandolo, non lo fai. 
Questo è il punto. 


sienne


----------



## Don Chisciotte (6 Novembre 2014)

Vabbè, ognuno tanto rimane sulle sue teorie.

Parliamo delle cose importanti( la tua sofferenza passerà).

Avete deciso di andare da un terapeuta tu e tua moglie?

Il figlio di 4 anni è maschio o è femmina?

Dico questo perchè è un aspetto da non sottovalutare essendo teoricamente in pieno periodo "complesso di edipo".

Infatti se è un maschio dovrebbe vivere la fase di innamoramento della madre e vedere il padre come un rivale. E' una fase passeggera che ovviamente passa, ma in questo caso potrebbero innescarsi meccanismi di sensi di colpa dove il pargolo si sente la causa della separazione.


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Vabbè, ognuno tanto rimane sulle sue teorie.
> 
> Parliamo delle cose importanti( la tua sofferenza passerà).
> 
> ...



Ciao

mancava solo la psicanalisi ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Vabbè, ognuno tanto rimane sulle sue teorie.
> 
> Parliamo delle cose importanti( la tua sofferenza passerà).
> 
> ...


succede anche ben oltre i 4 anni.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Per me ci andate troppo pesantemente e onestamente ci vedo dell'egoismo anche da parte di chi lancia accuse.
> 
> Domanda semplice semplice: A un uomo che sta tradendo la moglie perchè innamorato dell'amante cosa consigliereste:
> 
> ...



D) molla l'amante, stai lontano e cerca di capire cosa è importante per te e poi decidi


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sienne,
> 
> mi ci sono messo per anni nelle scarpe di mia moglie, consapevole che quando avessi deciso di dirle che tra noi era finita, la sofferenza sarebbe stata atroce ...
> 
> ...


ciao,
io non la penso come dici, e non lo ho pensato neppure sulla moglie di stark.
e con questo non paragono i due casi.
che, anzi, leggendo le storie, da estranea, mi sono parsi molto diversi, nelle motivazioni di base.
però io credo che se le l'amore per tua moglie era finito anni fa, e ci credo, 
oppure, forse, non era mai cominciato, come è stato per me nei confronti del mio 
secondo ex marito, e forse nel caso della moglie di stark, avresti/avremmo
dovuto avere il coraggio di crescere, prenderci le nostre responsabilità, e rimanere solo molti prima.
evitando sofferenze inutili.
anche il mio caso è molto diverso, e non è storia di tradimenti, ma ritrovo questa radice comune.
infine, ma qua sopra ormai s'è capito, mi sa, non amo quando si spara sulla croce rossa.
comprendo il tuo malessere, ti credo quando parli di sentimenti profondi per la tua 'fidanzata'
ti mando un abbraccio e spero tu stia presto meglio.
per quanto possibile, cerca di non farti vedere sconfortato di fronte a tua figlia.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (6 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mancava solo la psicanalisi ...
> 
> ...


Hai detto bene...





























...mancava!


----------



## Don Chisciotte (6 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> succede anche ben oltre i 4 anni.


Probabile, non è che sia un'esperto, ma per le mie conoscenze quella è considerata l'età critica dove la capacità di discernere e comprendere è ancora lontana.


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> D) molla l'amante, stai lontano e cerca di capire cosa è importante per te e poi decidi


lui lo aveva capito già prima dell'arrivo dell'amante, 
avrebbe dovuto decidersi prima.
debolezze umane, direi.
e così tanta sofferenza.
mi dispiace


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> lui lo aveva capito già prima dell'arrivo dell'amante,
> avrebbe dovuto decidersi prima.
> debolezze umane, direi.
> e così tanta sofferenza.
> mi dispiace


Dici? Secondo me no. È una cosa di cui si è convinto per giustificare l'ammmorrrre per la sua amante


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> D) molla l'amante, stai lontano e cerca di capire cosa è importante per te e poi decidi


Eccoti servita farfalla.... 

L'altra (mi ha)  mollato ... 

Decisione su cosa sia importante per me già presa da un pezzo... 

Adesso stare lontano dai letti altrui... 

Massimo una piazza e mezza per non correre rischi 

Giuro che sarò tutto casa (mia) e figli


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Eccoti servita farfalla....
> 
> L'altra (mi ha)  mollato ...
> 
> ...


E no. Il punto è che se lei non ti mollava (meno male che è rinsavita) tu non lo avresti fatto
invece prima di separati e pensare che non amavi tua moglie dovevi prendere le distanze da lei e chiarirti
ora è ovvio che lei ti sembri ancora di piû l'ammorrre e tua moglie quella di cui liberarti


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici? Secondo me no. È una cosa di cui si è convinto per giustificare l'ammmorrrre per la sua amante


da come scriveva della moglie non si direbbe.
poi io questa tua teoria, in generale, non la capisco.
perché uno dovrebbe aver bisogno di convincersi di amare la propria amante?
per molti, tipo il marito di Circe, l'amante è solo sesso, mentre la moglie è quanto di meglio.
(non sono sicura di preferire questa categoria di giustificazione....).
c'è chi tradisce perché ha un rapporto FINITO, e allora si che può innamorarsi e anche arrivare ad amare,
anche se l'amore si concretizza poi nel quotidiano.
nel tuo caso non è stato così, ma non puoi applicare questo ragionamento a casi anche molto diversi.


----------



## appassionato (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici? Secondo me no. È una cosa di cui si è convinto per giustificare l'ammmorrrre per la sua amante


Vorrei tanto che tu potessi parlare due soli minuti con mio fratello (è un amico talmente amico che i miei figli lo chiamano zio) perché in quei due soli minuti saprebbe smontare questa tua convinzione... 
Quando parlo di sei anni per la fine del mio matrimonio intendo la prima volta che ho iniziato a parlarne con lui...


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E no. Il punto è che se lei non ti mollava (meno male che è rinsavita) tu non lo avresti fatto
> invece prima di separati e pensare che non amavi tua moglie dovevi prendere le distanze da lei e chiarirti
> ora è ovvio che lei ti sembri ancora di piû l'ammorrre e tua moglie quella di cui liberarti


a te fa molto male veder finire un matrimonio con figli.
ma ti assicuro, in alcuni casi è la strada migliore per tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> da come scriveva della moglie non si direbbe.
> poi io questa tua teoria, in generale, non la capisco.
> perché uno dovrebbe aver bisogno di convincersi di amare la propria amante?
> per molti, tipo il marito di Circe, l'amante è solo sesso, mentre la moglie è quanto di meglio.
> ...


magari perfhè  è più semplice giustificarsi
non dico sia sempre così ma direi che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi lo è


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> a te fa molto male veder finire un matrimonio con figli.
> ma ti assicuro, in alcuni casi è la strada migliore per tutti.


Ho decine di amici separati sereni e figli sereni. Non mi fa male. e concordo assolutamente con te. Sono la prima a dire che se il clima in casa fa male ai figli la separaZione è in assoluto la soluzione.
Mi incazzo quando  i motivi per un clima teso è la profonda immaturità delle persone


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No, sei tu che continui a non voler vedere più lontano della punta del tuo pisello.
> Nessuno nega il diritto di non amare più, di non avere voglia di andare avanti e quello che ti pare.
> A quel punto hai due strade: o decidi di andartene, o decidi di rimanere malgrado tutto soppesando altre cose.
> La terza via, quella dell'amoruccio travolgente alla faccia della vecchia ciabatta inutile, è una CACATA.
> ...


questo lo penso anche io.
tuttavia, anche essendo leali, si soffre e si fa soffrire.
rimane la superficilità, l'infantilismo, quelli, forse, fanno la differenza.


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> da come scriveva della moglie non si direbbe.
> poi io questa tua teoria, in generale, non la capisco.
> perché uno dovrebbe aver bisogno di convincersi di amare la propria amante?
> per molti, tipo il marito di Circe, l'amante è solo sesso, mentre la moglie è quanto di meglio.
> ...


non è detto che avvenga solo per questo motivo
ritengo che ci si possa innamorare perdutamente anche se il rapporto in corso non è finito


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho decine di amici separati sereni e figli sereni. Non mi fa male. e concordo assolutamente con te. Sono la prima a dire che se il clima in casa fa male ai figli la separaZione è in assoluto la soluzione.
> Mi incazzo quando  i motivi per un clima teso è la profonda immaturità delle persone


immaturità ce n'è quasi sempre.
probabilmente anche nel caso dei tuoi amici.
superficialità.
anche in molti matrimoni che durano.
ce n'è.
in quello dei miei, ad esempio.
ma non capisco cosa c'entri convincersi di amare l'amante.
a volte, sai, il confronto mette in luce quello che già manca e fingiamo
di no vedere, tentando di convincerci che, siccome, abbiamo fatto la cazzata
di accoppiarci e figliare con quella persona, allora va bene così per forza.


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non è detto che avvenga solo per questo motivo
> ritengo che ci si possa innamorare perdutamente anche se il rapporto in corso non è finito


innamorarsi si, amare credo di no.
a me poi non potrebbe capitare neppure di innamorami.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho decine di amici separati sereni e figli sereni. Non mi fa male. e concordo assolutamente con te. Sono la prima a dire che se il clima in casa fa male ai figli la separaZione è in assoluto la soluzione.
> Mi incazzo quando  i motivi per un clima teso è la profonda immaturità delle persone



E' raro che i problemi abbiano motivi "buoni e giusti".
Se le persone fossero semrpe mature fighe concilianti pensanti etc, NON si arriverebbe mai a questi punti. Pochissimi casi ho visto di coppie stracciate da una serie di avvenimetni esterni, in cui l'amore, poveraccio, è stato consumato e bruciato da una serie di sfighe non collegate alla volontà dei due.

Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi il fallimento del matrimonio è perchè uno e spesso entrambi NON sono stati maturi consapevoli maturi etc. 

E in quei casi? Li costringiamo a stare assieme così imparano?

Io sono più comprensiva per motivi egoistici ovviamente. Io ci ho messo 10 anni e pasa prima di riuscire ad accettare che non amavo il mio ex e che anzi ci stavo male. Non lo volevo proprio vedere. E per essere sincera; con tutto che amo Fra. Come stavano le cose NON avrei mai e apoi mai dovuto decidere di concepire un figlio con lui.
Fossi venuta qua e avessi avuto la lucidità di dire come stavano le cose tra noi avreate detto "e ci fai pure un figlio??"
M quella lucidità non l'avevo. 

PS scusate. So che scrivo da schifo. Per qualche gg a queste ore sarà così.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> immaturità ce n'è quasi sempre.
> probabilmente anche nel caso dei tuoi amici.
> superficialità.
> anche in molti matrimoni che durano.
> ...


É questo il punto. Il Confronto. Ma non puoi confrontare due donne che hanno nella tua vita ruoli diversi.  
É ovvio che è tua moglie che ne esce penalizzata se non sai andare oltre.


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> innamorarsi si, amare credo di no.
> a me poi non potrebbe capitare neppure di innamorami.


su questa tua affermazione ci sarebbe da discuterne per parecchio
l'affermazione: a me non capiterà mai, è un'affermazione molto forte, e non solo sulla parte sentimentale
anni fa, anch'io la pensavo esattamente come te, ma poi ho dovuto cambiare opinione

scusa la franchezza


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

È molto probabile che io non mi spiego anzi é certo


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È molto probabile che io non mi spiego anzi é certo


ma quando mai....


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> É questo il punto. Il Confronto. Ma non puoi confrontare due donne che hanno nella tua vita ruoli diversi.
> É ovvio che è tua moglie che ne esce penalizzata se non sai andare oltre.



Non è il confronto tra due donne. Che hai ragione, non si può non si deve ed è fuorviante

E' il confronto tra come mi sento in una situazione e l'altra. E' la scoperta che ESISTE un modo diverso di sentirsi.

Era un post che avevo scritto. Qualche volta davvero ti accorgi che le cose non vanno solo quando incontri l'amante, perchè prima eri anestetizzato e non ti accorgevi e non volevi accorgerti di quanto le cose andassero male. Questo non toglie che tante volte, è vero, la cotta per l'amante distorce la visione dele cose belle che hai.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è il confronto tra due donne. Che hai ragione, non si può non si deve ed è fuorviante
> 
> E' il confronto tra come mi sento in una situazione e l'altra. E' la scoperta che ESISTE un modo diverso di sentirsi.
> 
> Era un post che avevo scritto. Qualche volta davvero ti accorgi che le cose non vanno solo quando incontri l'amante, perchè prima eri anestetizzato e non ti accorgevi e non volevi accorgerti di quanto le cose andassero male. Questo non toglie che tante volte, è vero, la cotta per l'amante distorce la visione dele cose belle che hai.


Nausicaa se hai un amante e non stai meglio che con tuo marito in certe situazioni Perchè dovresti averlo?
È ovvio che il rapporto tra due amanti sia carico di adrenalina, sesso e momenti che difficilmente puoi ricreare con le stesse tempistiche a casa.
Se poi mi dici che invece l'amante ti aiuta a capire che ció che subisci a casa non è giusto o non te lo meriti posso condividere. 
Ma qui parliamo di un uomo che é da 6 anni che dice di essere in crisi e ne parla con il fratello non con la moglie. Poi trova l'ammmorre e allora trova il coraggio di parlarne. Questa è una cazzata. Se non la trovava a torto o a ragione con sta donna ci invecchiava.


----------



## georgemary (6 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io sono con te.
> Hai fatto bene ad andartene se non amavi più tua moglie, e mi piace anche che vai avanti nella tua strada di separazione, casa, ecc nonostante la tua amante ti abbia lasciato. Questo a conferma che il tuo amore per tua moglie è caput a prescidere dalla presenza o meno di un'altra donna.
> Non si può costringere nessuno ad amare, e apprezzo tanto chi alza i tacchi e se ne va accettando che non c'è più nulla da fare, anzichè restare li a morire.
> Anzi, avresti dovuto farlo MOOOOOOOLTO prima e non dopo un anno e mezzo di storia extra.
> ...


Anche io sono con te!
mi sembrano davvero eccessivi questi attacchi!


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nausicaa se hai un amante e non stai meglio che con tuo marito in certe situazioni Perchè dovresti averlo?
> È ovvio che il rapporto tra due amanti sia carico di adrenalina, sesso e momenti che difficilmente puoi ricreare con le stesse tempistiche a casa.
> Se poi mi dici che invece l'amante ti aiuta a capire che ció che subisci a casa non è giusto o non te lo meriti posso condividere.
> Ma qui parliamo di un uomo che é da 6 anni che dice di essere in crisi e ne parla con il fratello non con la moglie. Poi trova l'ammmorre e allora trova il coraggio di parlarne. Questa è una cazzata. Se non la trovava a torto o a ragione con sta donna ci invecchiava.


be', quindi meglio che l'abbia trovata e abbia capito.
magari sua moglie sarà più felice senza di lui, visto che sono 6 
anni che non la tollera.
dipende poi cosa cerchi, se affetto o adrenalina.


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> É questo il punto. Il Confronto. Ma non puoi confrontare due donne che hanno nella tua vita ruoli diversi.
> É ovvio che è tua moglie che ne esce penalizzata se non sai andare oltre.


ma guarda che il confronto non è mica solo sulle emozioni.
è anche sui sentimenti


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> be', quindi meglio che l'abbia trovata e abbia capito.
> magari sua moglie sarà più felice senza di lui, visto che sono 6
> anni che non la tollera.
> dipende poi cosa cerchi, se affetto o adrenalina.


Non mi spiego proprio. Non scrivo più


----------



## Fantastica (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è il confronto tra due donne. Che hai ragione, non si può non si deve ed è fuorviante
> 
> *E' il confronto tra come mi sento in una situazione e l'altra. E' la scoperta che ESISTE un modo diverso di sentirsi.*
> 
> Era un post che avevo scritto. Qualche volta davvero ti accorgi che le cose non vanno solo quando incontri l'amante, perchè prima eri anestetizzato e non ti accorgevi e non volevi accorgerti di quanto le cose andassero male. Questo non toglie che tante volte, è vero, la cotta per l'amante distorce la visione dele cose belle che hai.


Da incorniciare.

E' esattamente questo, innamorarsi di un altro/altra quando hai già una relazione. E' ESATTAMENTE così.
Sei grande, Nau


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Caro appassionato *è la vita... Quella ruota che gira *e talvolta gira male, detto questo proseguì la separazione e ricomincia da te


come dicono i criceti...
oggi alle stelle... domani...
Ma, mi chiedo, perchè automaticamente il dolore della moglie è stato declassato?
vabbè, continuo a leggere


----------



## Divì (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è una bizzarra coincidenza.
> La tua amante, che tu credevi fidanzata ma in realtà era solo amante, ti ha lasciato, se noti, nel momento in cui i tuoi passi hanno messo in pericolo reale la sua famiglia. Non è una coincidenza, è una conseguenza.
> 
> non dubito che i ti amo ti adoro da parte di lei fossero sentiti, quando li diceva... ma esiste un detto che risale all'antica grecia... Giove ride dei giuramenti degli amanti.
> ...


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è una bizzarra coincidenza.
> La tua amante, che tu credevi fidanzata ma in realtà era solo amante, ti ha lasciato, se noti, nel momento in cui i tuoi passi hanno messo in pericolo reale la sua famiglia. Non è una coincidenza, è una conseguenza.
> 
> non dubito che i ti amo ti adoro da parte di lei fossero sentiti, quando li diceva... ma esiste un detto che risale all'antica grecia... Giove ride dei giuramenti degli amanti.
> ...


Mizzica Nau.
Non è che qualcuno ti ha crackato la password di tradi?
Io Nau così dura l'ho letta poche volte. Maremma.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come dicono i criceti...
> oggi alle stelle... domani...
> Ma, mi chiedo, perchè automaticamente il dolore della moglie è stato declassato?
> vabbè, continuo a leggere


Ehm se intendi perché lui lo ha declassato, forse perché non lo ha mai percepito nel suo fragore


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è il confronto tra due donne. Che hai ragione, non si può non si deve ed è fuorviante
> 
> E' il confronto tra come mi sento in una situazione e l'altra. E' la scoperta che ESISTE un modo diverso di sentirsi.
> 
> Era un post che avevo scritto. Qualche volta davvero ti accorgi che le cose non vanno solo quando incontri l'amante, perchè prima eri anestetizzato e non ti accorgevi e non volevi accorgerti di quanto le cose andassero male. Questo non toglie che tante volte, è vero, la cotta per l'amante distorce la visione dele cose belle che hai.



Per me e'  difficile anche confrontare come ci si sente in due situazioni diverse, proprio perche' una cosa e' la famiglia, con tutto quello che implica, nel bello ma anche nei problemi conseguenti,  altra cosa e' l'atmosfera di incontri clandestini e nessuna,  dico nessuna, condivisione della vita quotidiana.

Ovvio parlo di coppie dove non si litiga si va d'accordo, ci sono rapporti intimi, e, uno dei due si di vaga altrove!

MA FORSE, non ricordo, in questo caso loro non avevano piu' intimita', li e' diverso.

Ma lui non puo' comunque sapere come sarebbe stata  la vita 'vera', con l'altra. 

Ricordo recentemente un forumista che dopo aver sfasciato la famiglia per l'amica tradiva pure,  ricambiato,  l'ex amante attuale compagna.


----------



## Divì (6 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto che tu potessi parlare due soli minuti con mio fratello (è un amico talmente amico che i miei figli lo chiamano zio) perché in quei due soli minuti saprebbe smontare questa tua convinzione...
> Quando parlo di sei anni per la fine del mio matrimonio intendo la prima volta che ho iniziato a parlarne con lui...


Scusa, ma il tuo figlio più piccolo non ha 4 anni?

Cioè l'hai concepito due anni dopo aver cominciato a dire che il tuo matrimonio era finito?

complimentoni!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mizzica Nau.
> Non è che qualcuno ti ha crackato la password di tradi?
> Io Nau così dura l'ho letta poche volte. Maremma.



Perche questo uomo "mi piace".

mi piace come è passato dai suoi post deliranti iniziali a una presa di consapevolezza che per lui è stata come una legnata in faccia pesante, ma che si è preso con buona grazia e apparente buona volontà.

Perchè nonostante le parole molto dure usate verso di lui, di spregio e sfregio, dopo aver risposto a tono all'inizio si è scusato ed ha accettato le critiche con buona grazia.

Perchè ha cercato di seguire i consigli (di alcuni. Mica di tutti, di tutti non si può a meno di non avere dei cloni fisici).

perchè ha riconosciuto la sua assenza in famiglia. Ha rivalutato quello che pensava di fare all'inizio -fuga d'amore e gli altri si fottessero- capendo che era invece il momento di mettersi dentro la famiglia, anche se solo per chiuderla nel modo giusto.

Perchè nel suo mix di vera sofferenza e di egoismo vedo che ci prova, a fare la cosa giusta.

Perchè ascolta. E quindi gli si può parlare.

Non sono stata dura. Sono stata diretta. credo. Perchè penso di poterlo fare, con lui. Le mie emozioni sono vagamente incasinate, magari sono stata dura. Ma a me appassionato piace per il percorso che ha fatto. E' uno dei pochi che ha dato ascolto in modo così umile. A mia percezione.



Sono stata dura?


non me ne rendo molto conto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

Comunque, per quel che vale...
Io provo una gran tristezza per questa storia.
Tristezza per un amore finito che era trasceso nell'insofferenza.
Tristezza per quella famiglia.
Tristezza però anche per Appassionato che, evidentemente, ha sbagliato diverse cose... tra le quali, anche se adesso ancora non realizza, pure la scelta dell'amante.
Ma dico davvero, non sto scherzando.
Perchè a fare uno scherzetto del genere adesso, dopo che lui ha avviato di fatto la separazione, ci vuole una bella buccia.
Altro che mettere avanti la felicità dei figli alla propria: questo è un giudizio di merito.
Lei, che progettava una nuova vita con Appassionato, resta con il marito.
E in più gli dice: eh, mi dispiace, ma adesso che hai buttato all'aria la tua famiglia, IO scelgo la felicità dei MIEI figli (mica come te, sottointeso)
Bell'amore, complimenti proprio...


----------



## georgemary (6 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Scusa, ma il tuo figlio più piccolo non ha 4 anni?
> 
> Cioè l'hai concepito due anni dopo aver cominciato a dire che il tuo matrimonio era finito?
> 
> complimentoni!


Quest'uomo ha fatto sicuramente degli errori, ma ha parlato del fatto che ormai con la.moglie non c'era piu dialogo, ricordo anche di aver che questa donna si appoggia sempre alla.madre, che non prende nessuna responsabilità, che sperpera il denaro, mi ricordo anche che ad appassionato da fastidio quando mangia.
Quindi sicuramente lei non può non avere capito che il marito non provava piu nulla pwr lei. Ricordo anche che è lei a cercare i rapporti intimi. Se l'amante gli ha dato la sicurezza a quest'uomo di lasciare la.moglie ben venga...ha sbagliato a non lasciarla subito, ok ma ora sta continuando nonostante la separazione dall'amante. Io gli faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque, per quel che vale...
> Io provo una gran tristezza per questa storia.
> Tristezza per un amore finito che era trasceso nell'insofferenza.
> Tristezza per quella famiglia.
> ...


infatti, anche io ho pensato questo sul comportamento di lei.


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque, per quel che vale...
> Io provo una gran tristezza per questa storia.
> Tristezza per un amore finito che era trasceso nell'insofferenza.
> Tristezza per quella famiglia.
> ...



Non riesco a trovare i vecchi post, pero' ricordo  che lui voleva separarsi, indipendentemente,  dalla FIDANZATA!

QUINDI  non mi sento proprio di criticare lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2014)

Cazzo non mi rendo neppure più conto di come mi comporto con gli altri?

Pensavo di essere seria ma anche consolatoria e comprensiva. 

Non mi piace non rendermi conto di questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perche questo uomo "mi piace".
> 
> mi piace come è passato dai suoi post deliranti iniziali a una presa di consapevolezza che per lui è stata come una legnata in faccia pesante, ma che si è preso con buona grazia e apparente buona volontà.
> 
> ...


un pochino, ma nella forma più che nella sostanza.
Comunque hai ragione, Appassionato avrà difetti come tutti, ha fatto anche almeno una cosa che non gli perdono, ma è uno che ascolta, elabora e si sforza di fare la cosa giusta.
Forse bisogna anche passare attraverso il dolore, per maturare emotivamente.


----------



## Divì (6 Novembre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Quest'uomo ha fatto sicuramente degli errori, ma ha parlato del fatto che ormai con la.moglie non c'era piu dialogo, ricordo anche di aver che questa donna si appoggia sempre alla.madre, che non prende nessuna responsabilità, che sperpera il denaro, mi ricordo anche che ad appassionato da fastidio quando mangia.
> Quindi sicuramente lei non può non avere capito che il marito non provava piu nulla pwr lei. Ricordo anche che è lei a cercare i rapporti intimi. Se l'amante gli ha dato la sicurezza a quest'uomo di lasciare la.moglie ben venga...*ha sbagliato a non lasciarla subito*, ok ma ora sta continuando nonostante la separazione dall'amante. Io gli faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo!


Ma certo, ci mancherebbe. Io trovo apprezzabile che coerentemente prosegua con la separazione come progettato, anche in mancanza del puntello.

Ma sai, continuo a pensare che 6 anni senza amare una donna (e sei anni sono il tempo entro il quale ha preso coscienza della cosa) e nel mezzo un figlio e un'amante, non so .... Non avevo collegato prima queste informazioni e a me fanno venire l'orticaria. 
E quindi ti quoto sul neretto. 
Io lasciai mio marito perché non lo amavo (più?) e mio figlio era molto piccolo. Ma non ho aspettato di avere un amante per farlo, nè ho fatto un altro figlio nell'attesa.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un pochino, ma nella forma più che nella sostanza.
> Comunque hai ragione, Appassionato avrà difetti come tutti, ha fatto anche almeno una cosa che non gli perdono, ma è uno che ascolta, elabora e si sforza di fare la cosa giusta.
> *Forse bisogna anche passare attraverso il dolore, per maturare emotivamente*.



Forse, anche.

Ma anche attraverso la gioia e la felicità. Altrimenti diventa solo consunzione.

Una sola esperienza, è comuqnue limitante. E non ti permette di crescere quanto potresti/dovresti


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare i vecchi post, pero' ricordo che lui voleva separarsi, indipendentemente, dalla FIDANZATA!
> 
> QUINDI non mi sento proprio di criticare lei.


ma non è mica una critica a lei. Padrona. Del resto aveva sposato un altro, mica lui. E' una valutazione d'insieme sul bellissimo amore di un anno e mezzo, che mi pare un po' fuffesco.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Io lasciai mio marito perché non lo amavo (più?) e mio figlio era molto piccolo. Ma non ho aspettato di avere un amante per farlo, nè ho fatto un altro figlio nell'attesa.
> 
> Tutto qui.


Ma in genere le donne è qui che si vede quanto valgono più dei maschi. Se risulto femminista, pazienza, eh. Mai visto una donna tentennare davanti a un'evidenza e nemmeno troppo raccontarsela. Gli uomini, di tendenza, sono assai più codardi, perché odiano il fallimento, odiano veder crollare qualcosa che, secondo loro, hanno fatto loro.


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è mica una critica a lei. Padrona. Del resto aveva sposato un altro, mica lui. E' una valutazione d'insieme sul bellissimo amore di un anno e mezzo, che mi pare un po' fuffesco.


be' magari era fuffesco più da parte di lei.
lui infatti ci stà male.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma in genere le donne è qui che si vede quanto valgono più dei maschi. Se risulto femminista, pazienza, eh. Mai visto una donna tentennare davanti a un'evidenza e nemmeno troppo raccontarsela. Gli uomini, di tendenza, sono assai più codardi, perché odiano il fallimento, odiano veder crollare qualcosa che, secindo loro, hanno fatto loro.



Mi spiace rovinarti la media ma io ci ho messo 10 anni


----------



## Fantastica (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace rovinarti la media ma io ci ho messo 10 anni


Ma solo perché non avevi raggiunto l'evidenza di cui parlavo sopra. Ti mancava l'evidenza. Quando l'hai avuta, non hai mica tentennato. Non rovini la media, spiacente.


----------



## drusilla (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace rovinarti la media ma io ci ho messo 10 anni


Anch'io[emoji17]


----------



## Divì (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace rovinarti la media ma io ci ho messo 10 anni


Avevi un rapporto complicato, probabilmente eri un po' in una situazione "sindrome di Stoccolma" ....

Io ti perdono, perdonati anche tu


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma solo perché non avevi raggiunto l'evidenza di cui parlavo sopra. Ti mancava l'evidenza. Quando l'hai avuta, non hai mica tentennato. Non rovini la media, spiacente.



L'evidenza la negavo. E' pewggio


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Avevi un rapporto complicato, probabilmente eri un po' in una situazione "sindrome di Stoccolma" ....
> 
> Io ti perdono, *perdonati anche tu*



Non credo ci riuscirò MAI.
Mai. Mai.
Non posso perdonarmelo. Mai.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'evidenza la negavo. E' pewggio


Ok. Diamolo per buono. 
Però non è che tu abbia rinunciato a mollare il colpo perché non volevi rinunciare a una costruzione, al tuo castello.
Credo che tu piuttosto non credessi di meritare di meglio, o che non ci fosse di meglio. Sbaglio?


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo non mi rendo neppure più conto di come mi comporto con gli altri?
> 
> Pensavo di essere seria ma anche consolatoria e comprensiva.
> 
> Non mi piace non rendermi conto di questo.


6 stata schietta.  il che può essere percepito sia come comprensione che come durezza.

va benissimo così


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ok. Diamolo per buono.
> Però non è che tu abbia rinunciato a mollare il colpo perché non volevi rinunciare a una costruzione, al tuo castello.
> Credo che tu piuttosto non credessi di meritare di meglio, o che non ci fosse di meglio. Sbaglio?



In effetti non pensavo esistesse nulla di meglio. Non ne avevo il concetto. E poi dopo c'era Fra. E poi i sensi di colpa verso il mio ex. Fin quasi a distruggermi.
Poi sono scappata approfittando della porta lasciata aperta.

E lì ho potuto prendere fiato. 

Ma non è servito. Ormai avevo già crepe dentro.

Ho provato a ripararle o a metterci dentro l'oro.

ma ci sono stati altri colpi. Forti. Rimpacchettati come meglio potevo. 

Adesso il più recente. Vediamo come ne esco fuori.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti non pensavo esistesse nulla di meglio. Non ne avevo il concetto. E poi dopo c'era Fra. E poi i sensi di colpa verso il mio ex. Fin quasi a distruggermi.
> Poi sono scappata approfittando della porta lasciata aperta.
> 
> E lì ho potuto prendere fiato.
> ...


Sei forte riuscirai a trovare la via migliore :up:


----------



## sienne (7 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti non pensavo esistesse nulla di meglio. Non ne avevo il concetto. E poi dopo c'era Fra. E poi i sensi di colpa verso il mio ex. Fin quasi a distruggermi.
> Poi sono scappata approfittando della porta lasciata aperta.
> 
> E lì ho potuto prendere fiato.
> ...



Ciao

ti sei davvero molto forte. Ma abbi ugualmente cura di te. 
Ne uscirai. Ti manca solo vedere come ... 

una abbraccio ... 


sienne


----------



## appassionato (7 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perche questo uomo "mi piace".
> 
> mi piace come è passato dai suoi post deliranti iniziali a una presa di consapevolezza che per lui è stata come una legnata in faccia pesante, ma che si è preso con buona grazia e apparente buona volontà.
> 
> ...


Nausicaa.... 

devo confessare che questo tuo post mi ha sinceramente commosso. 

Non ci conosciamo e probabilmente non ci conosceremo mai. 

Ma sei davvero una bella persona. 

Grazie della TUA durezza e della TUA comprensione


----------



## appassionato (7 Novembre 2014)

Appuntamento assolutamente positivo con il mediatore. 

Sono state evidenziate le differenze tra me e mia moglie in merito alla visione dell'amore e quali sono le cose che ci hanno tenuto insieme fino a oggi. 

Abbiamo concordato sulla necessità di mantenere un atteggiamento cordiale e civile, che ci impegneremo insieme per l'educazione e la crescita dei figli. 
Abbiamo trovato un minimo comune denominatore che è l'affetto che comunque continua a legarci. 

Sono ottimi presupposti per una separazione educata e non urlata. 

Secondo me andremo davanti al giudice senza avvocato...  solo con il documento che prepareremo insieme al  mediatore


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Appuntamento assolutamente positivo con il mediatore.
> 
> Sono state evidenziate le differenze tra me e mia moglie in merito alla visione dell'amore e quali sono le cose che ci hanno tenuto insieme fino a oggi.
> 
> ...


:up: e questo è già un ottimo risultato.


----------



## Palladiano (7 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Appuntamento assolutamente positivo con il mediatore.
> 
> Sono state evidenziate le differenze tra me e mia moglie in merito alla visione dell'amore e quali sono le cose che ci hanno tenuto insieme fino a oggi.
> 
> ...


Bene adesso pensate ai bambini, che stiano il più sereno possibile e se mamma e papà saranno sereni e civili la cosa sarà più facile x loro


----------



## appassionato (10 Novembre 2014)

venerdì notte ho avuto un crollo psicologico ....

sono stato tutto il fine settimana a piangere ....  non sono riuscito a fare altro .... non ho chiuso occhio e stamani sono in ufficio come un rimbambito


da una parte il pensiero che tra poco non sarò tutte le sere in casa con i miei figli .... 

e poi .... il pensiero che l'altra mi abbia abbandonato così ... in un momento così delicato ... (ma la responsabilità per aver scommesso tutto così è assolutamente mia)

spero che il samyr che sto prendendo da una settimana inizi presto a dare i suoi effetti


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> venerdì notte ho avuto un crollo psicologico ....
> 
> sono stato tutto il fine settimana a piangere .... non sono riuscito a fare altro .... non ho chiuso occhio e stamani sono in ufficio come un rimbambito
> 
> ...


mi spiace per il tuo dolore. ma non prendere il samyr se puoi evita.
è dura immaginare di non mettere a letto i bambini, di non vederli alzarsi al mattino, ma se come sembra avrete una separazione civile vedrai che potrai passare tutto il tempo di cui hai bisogno con loro. li puoi chiamare la sera per la buona notte, puoi cercare di accompagnarli a scuola al mattino (se il lavoro te lo permette o magari ti prendi un permesso). fa sentire loro la tua presenza. guarda come sta facendo stark con i suoi. è un ottimo esempio. All'altra cerca di pensarci il meno possibile.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> venerdì notte ho avuto un crollo psicologico ....
> 
> sono stato tutto il fine settimana a piangere ....  non sono riuscito a fare altro .... non ho chiuso occhio e stamani sono in ufficio come un rimbambito
> 
> ...


forse è venuto il momento di guardare avanti.
fatica, lo so....anche per me è così.
pensa che avendo buoni rapporti colla tua ex non 
cambierà poi tantissimo rispetto ai figli.
ti mando un abbraccio


----------



## appassionato (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> mi spiace per il tuo dolore. ma non prendere il samyr se puoi evita.
> è dura immaginare di non mettere a letto i bambini, di non vederli alzarsi al mattino, ma se come sembra avrete una separazione civile vedrai che potrai passare tutto il tempo di cui hai bisogno con loro. li puoi chiamare la sera per la buona notte, puoi cercare di accompagnarli a scuola al mattino (se il lavoro te lo permette o magari ti prendi un permesso). fa sentire loro la tua presenza. guarda come sta facendo stark con i suoi. è un ottimo esempio. All'altra cerca di pensarci il meno possibile.





Horny ha detto:


> forse è venuto il momento di guardare avanti.
> fatica, lo so....anche per me è così.
> pensa che avendo buoni rapporti colla tua ex non
> cambierà poi tantissimo rispetto ai figli.
> ti mando un abbraccio



grazie per gli incoraggiamenti ...

è davvero il momento più difficile per me

a Lipsia siamo già caduti; speriamo che non ci aspetti una waterloo !


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

secondo me sul forum puoi trovare persone davvero
valide e disinteressate (snza secondi fini) con cui confidarti.
sembra strano, lo so, ma lo stò sperimentando.
vedi ad esempio Palladiano.
certo i tuoi problemi poi li affronti tu, ma ti danno forza.
io nella vita di relazione sono moto chiusa.
non parlo dei miei problemi.


----------



## appassionato (11 Novembre 2014)

Sono confuso, frastornato.... 

L'altra si è rifatta viva... 

È probabile che si voglia rivedere con me.... 

Il mio cuore mi dice una cosa e la mia testa me ne dice un'altra.

A I U T A T E M I


----------



## Apollonia (11 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è veramente incredibile come nel giro di pochi mesi la sofferenza di mia moglie sia migrata ed abbia colpito anche me !!!


ciao! Non ho letto tutte le pagine, ma credo che una separazione, seppur voluta, faccia soffrire. Io sto uscendo dal dolore, e ti assicuro che bisogna percorrerlo tutto. Ma se ne esce più forti di prima. Credimi.



appassionato ha detto:


> Sono confuso, frastornato....
> 
> L'altra si è rifatta viva...
> 
> ...


In questo momento segui la testa. Lascia perdere. Hai bisogno di concentrarti su te stesso, ed eventualmente sui figli. Lascia stare, dille che per ora non vuoi vederla. Sii forte soprattutto per te. 
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sono confuso, frastornato....
> 
> L'altra si è rifatta viva...
> 
> ...


Non era difficile immaginare che si rifacesse viva.
Stare con te era bello.
Questa bellezza ora manca, sente questa mancanza, e torna. 

Ma come hai già visto, lei non è in sintonia con te su quello che potete avere. Magari parlerà di dubbi felicità dei figli amore etc etc. Ma la sostanziale verità è che lei rimarrà col marito.
Magari ti vuole comunque nella sua vita, come prima.

Ma non è quello che vuoi tu.

In questo momento di casino e sofferenza e cambiamenti dolorosi per tutti, una storia a prendere e lasciare, che magari ti riempie di gioia un momento e quello dopo ti riempie di disperazione e dubbi, è quello che ti serve? E' quello che vuoi?

Capisco che tu te ne senta ancora innamorato. Tu volevi una vita con lei.
Ma lei questa vita non te la darà.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sono confuso, frastornato....
> 
> L'altra si è rifatta viva...
> 
> ...


Segui la testa


----------



## Eratò (11 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è la fase "_oddio che ho fatto_", che di solito dall'altra parte coincide con "_eh! hai visto? mortacci tua! Ciaooooo"_


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## appassionato (12 Novembre 2014)

Nottata in bianco con il pensiero se seguire la testa o il cuore... 

Mi sa che non riesco a non farmi del male!!


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Nottata in bianco con il pensiero se seguire la testa o il cuore...
> 
> Mi sa che non riesco a non farmi del male!!


Ti capisco. 
Due scelte inconciliabili. Qual'è che predomina?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Nottata in bianco con il pensiero se seguire la testa o il cuore...
> 
> Mi sa che non riesco a non farmi del male!!


Ma il cuore de che?
La vedi finite a letto e poi lei torna dal marito. Direi che hai due figli a cui far digerire una separazione. Pensa alle cose serie


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Nottata in bianco con il pensiero se seguire la testa o il cuore...
> 
> Mi sa che non riesco a non farmi del male!!


forse mi sono perso qualcosa, non avete deciso di separarvi, con tua moglie? se cosi', allora, dov'e' il problema? Non e' che ti riprende...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il cuore de che?
> La vedi finite a letto e poi lei torna dal marito. Direi che hai due figli a cui far digerire una separazione. Pensa alle cose serie


:applauso: Grandissima. :rotfl:


----------



## appassionato (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> Due scelte inconciliabili. Qual'è che predomina?





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il cuore de che?
> La vedi finite a letto e poi lei torna dal marito. Direi che hai due figli a cui far digerire una separazione. Pensa alle cose serie





ivanl ha detto:


> forse mi sono perso qualcosa, non avete deciso di separarvi, con tua moglie? se cosi', allora, dov'e' il problema? Non e' che ti riprende...



il problema è proprio che non sta predominando nessuna delle due !!!
vorrei ....  ma sento proprio che non posso !! non voglio e non posso più soffrire per quella donna .... l'altra, ovviamente !!! stiamo parlando dell'altra !!!
come giustamente mi ricoda farfalla ....  ho altro a cui pensare !!!!  

ma è una cosa che mi sta logorando ....

vorrei avere un interruttore per poter spegnere quegli impulsi che mi trascinerebbero di nuovo nelle braccia ....  della sofferenza


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vorrei avere un interruttore per poter spegnere quegli impulsi che mi trascinerebbero di nuovo nelle braccia ....  della sofferenza


ce l'hai, si chiama cervello. Usalo


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> il problema è proprio che non sta predominando nessuna delle due !!!
> vorrei ....  ma sento proprio che non posso !! non voglio e non posso più soffrire per quella donna .... l'altra, ovviamente !!! stiamo parlando dell'altra !!!
> come giustamente mi ricoda farfalla ....  ho altro a cui pensare !!!!
> 
> ...



OK.
fatti "aiutare" da lei.

Nel senso. Risondile ok, vediamoci, io ti voglio tutta, non vedo l'ora che tu lasci tuo marito per me, continuerò ad insistere perchè tu lasci tuo marito, non ti voglio a nessuna altra condizione

Lei ti lascerà in pace. E non sarai preda della tortura di dover prendere una decisione


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> OK.
> fatti "aiutare" da lei.
> 
> Nel senso. Risondile ok, vediamoci, io ti voglio tutta, non vedo l'ora che tu lasci tuo marito per me, continuerò ad insistere perchè tu lasci tuo marito, non ti voglio a nessuna altra condizione
> ...


Ottimo consiglio nn ci avrei mai pensato.  E se ti dice di si e poi invece inizia a prender tempo la mandi a c....


----------



## appassionato (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> OK.
> fatti "aiutare" da lei.
> 
> Nel senso. Risondile ok, vediamoci, io ti voglio tutta, non vedo l'ora che tu lasci tuo marito per me, continuerò ad insistere perchè tu lasci tuo marito, non ti voglio a nessuna altra condizione
> ...





Palladiano ha detto:


> Ottimo consiglio nn ci avrei mai pensato.  E se ti dice di si e poi invece inizia a prender tempo la mandi a c....


È assolutamente un ottimo consiglio che  proverò ad utilizzare... 

Con le opportune modifiche... 

Perchè anche quando eravamo insieme ed affiatati...  io non le ho mai detto che dopo aver lasciato la moglie sarei andato a vivere con lei. 
Le ho invece sempre detto che avrei cercato un appartamento vicino alla mia famiglia per seguire i figli... 
e che una eventuale convivenza con lei sarebbe stata valutata solo con il terzo figlio relativamente autosufficiente.


----------



## Horny (12 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> È assolutamente un ottimo consiglio che  proverò ad utilizzare...
> 
> Con le opportune modifiche...
> 
> ...


be' allora pure tu hai messo i tuoi paletti.
relativamente autosufficiente sarebbe anni?


----------



## Nicka (12 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il cuore de che?
> La vedi finite a letto e poi lei torna dal marito. Direi che hai due figli a cui far digerire una separazione. Pensa alle cose serie


Come non quotare!


----------



## appassionato (12 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> be' allora pure tu hai messo i tuoi paletti.
> relativamente autosufficiente sarebbe anni?



ma scusa ....
avrei dovuto pensare di sbattermi i coglioni dei miei figli ??

appena cominciammo a dirci che saremmo stati davvero una bella coppia ... io ho messo subito le cose in chiaro ...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ma scusa ....
> avrei dovuto pensare di sbattermi i coglioni dei miei figli ??
> 
> appena cominciammo a dirci che saremmo stati davvero una bella coppia ... io ho messo subito le cose in chiaro ...


È l'unica cosa che approvo di come hai gestito questa storia. Io al posto di lei avrei apprezzato


----------



## Horny (12 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ma scusa ....
> avrei dovuto pensare di sbattermi i coglioni dei miei figli ??
> 
> appena cominciammo a dirci che saremmo stati davvero una bella coppia ... io ho messo subito le cose in chiaro ...


mica detto questo!
non conosco la situazione di lei,
magari ha figli grandi e voleva una convivenza.
magari è una che trova stratosferiche le famiglie allargate.
boh, queste cose le sai tu.
lei cosa voleva?


----------



## Horny (12 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È l'unica cosa che approvo di come hai gestito questa storia. Io al posto di lei avrei apprezzato


io invece sono del parere che se davvero due persone si amano,
e voglio costruire una coppia, i rispettivi figli, nel tempo, certo,
debbano imparare a interagire al meglio con la coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> io invece sono del parere che se davvero due persone si amano,
> e voglio costruire una coppia, i rispettivi figli, nel tempo, certo,
> debbano imparare a interagire al meglio con la coppia.


Nel tempo..appunto. Se uno non si é ancora separato e mi parla di convivenza futura QYANDO il suo primo pensiero deve essere quello della serenitá dei suoi figli a me darebbe da pensare. E poi interagire e convivere sono due cose diverse.
GiÁ detto che a mio figlio adolescente mai nella vita imporrei la presenza di una persona men cge meno nella casa che è di suo padre e dove é cresciuto con lui.


----------



## appassionato (13 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel tempo..appunto. Se uno non si é ancora separato e mi parla di convivenza futura QYANDO il suo primo pensiero deve essere quello della serenitá dei suoi figli a me darebbe da pensare. E poi interagire e convivere sono due cose diverse.
> GiÁ detto che a mio figlio adolescente mai nella vita imporrei la presenza di una persona men cge meno nella casa che è di suo padre e dove é cresciuto con lui.


Sembra impossibile... 
Ma quoto totalmente farfalla!!!    ;-)


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel tempo..appunto. Se uno non si é ancora separato e mi parla di convivenza futura QYANDO il suo primo pensiero deve essere quello della serenitá dei suoi figli a me darebbe da pensare. E poi interagire e convivere sono due cose diverse.
> GiÁ detto che a mio figlio adolescente mai nella vita imporrei la presenza di una persona men cge meno nella casa che è di suo padre e dove é cresciuto con lui.


una cosa e' il discorso generale, altra e' il particolare.
Per me i figli di 18 anni dovrebbero già essere fuori casa loro,
altro che interferire negli accoppiamenti e nelle convivenze dei genitori.
in italia siamo troppo mammoni , io per prima.
sul particolare chiedevo perché non mi è chiaro il motivo
per cui la fidanzata lo ha lasciato.
semplicemente perché non vuole lasciare il marito e si è 
spaventata quando lui si è separato,
e allora il consiglio rimane quello che ho già dato:
non fare come me, se ti cerca ignorala e fatti la tua vita.
oppure c'è dell'altro.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> una cosa e' il discorso generale, altra e' il particolare.
> Per me i figli di 18 anni dovrebbero già essere fuori casa loro,
> altro che interferire negli accoppiamenti e nelle convivenze dei genitori.
> in italia siamo troppo mammoni , io per prima.
> ...


Per andare via dovrebbero trovare lavoro. Che in Italia è come cercare di toccare il cielo con un dito


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Per andare via dovrebbero trovare lavoro. Che in Italia è come cercare di toccare il cielo con un dito


Ormai e' un miracolo se se ne vanno a 30 anni e stai con il pensiero che se non gli rinnovano il contratto li devi aiutare!


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ormai e' un miracolo se se ne vanno a 30 anni e stai con il pensiero che se non gli rinnovano il contratto li devi aiutare!


Già, e ci dicono pure che va tutto bene.
Bocca mia statti zitta!!!


----------



## appassionato (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> una cosa e' il discorso generale, altra e' il particolare.
> Per me i figli di 18 anni dovrebbero già essere fuori casa loro,
> altro che interferire negli accoppiamenti e nelle convivenze dei genitori.
> in italia siamo troppo mammoni , io per prima.
> ...


il "dell'altro" .... è che mi sento diviso tra cuore e testa ...

vorrei riuscire a dirle che non la voglio rivedere perché soffro troppo ....


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ormai e' un miracolo se se ne vanno a 30 anni e stai con il pensiero che se non gli rinnovano il contratto li devi aiutare!


ok, vero.
all'estero anche 20 anni fa il diciottenne otteneva prestiti per il
college e se ne andava di casa.
qua non si può fare nulla, però la responsabilità è anche della nostra
mentalità. un circolo vizioso.

comunque, facendo pure il caso del diciottenne italiano
che non se ne può andare di casa, non per responsabilità sua, ma perché
mai non dovrebbe accettare compagni e frequentazioni
dei genitori?
comunque è OT perché appassionato ha una figlia piccola, diverso.

però, alla fine, i figli prendono, giustamente, la loro strada,
e la vita la si fa col proprio compagno.
fine OT


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> il "dell'altro" .... è che mi sento diviso tra cuore e testa ...
> 
> vorrei riuscire a dirle che non la voglio rivedere perché soffro troppo ....


soffri perché non lascia il marito, immagino.

per me non c'entra il fatto che ti devi occupare dei figli,
lo devi fare per TE STESSO, se la situazione con questa
persona ti fa male.
un'amante non credo sia quello di cui hai bisogno.
e l'ho sempre pensato, anche leggendo i tuoi primi post.


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> io invece sono del parere che se davvero due persone si amano,
> e voglio costruire una coppia, i rispettivi figli, nel tempo, certo,
> debbano imparare a interagire al meglio con la coppia.


io invece credo che siano i genitori, e gli eventuali nuovi compagni, ad avere il dovere di interagire al meglio con i figli. IMO.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ok, vero.
> all'estero anche 20 anni fa il diciottenne otteneva prestiti per il
> college e se ne andava di casa.
> qua non si può fare nulla, però la responsabilità è anche della nostra
> ...



Io non ho mai pensato che uno separato con figli non possa rifarsi una vita.

Qui molti danno per scontato che sarebbe un inferno. Io penso stia all'intelligenza delle persone.

Puo' essere benissimo che i figli adorino
 il nuovo compagno/a del genitore.

Poi purtroppo ci sono le Jene che si camuffato.   Questi sono i rischi con i figli minorenni. 

Comunque mi riferivo solo all'autonomia dei figli.

A me sembra di aver vissuto sulla luna rispetto al mondo di oggi.

Visto pochi giorni fa in tv 'la fiera del lavoro' a Torino,  una presa per il culo per i giovani in FILA. 

Dove puoi andare oggi a 18 anni con le tue sole forze? 


Ci sono migliaia di pensionati che aiutano figli quarantenni.  Amara realta'.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> io invece credo che siano i genitori, e gli eventuali nuovi compagni, ad avere il dovere di interagire al meglio con i figli. IMO.


se i figli sono maggiorenni o quasi la questione è paritaria,
entrambe le parti il medesimo dovere.
per me.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ho mai pensato che uno separato con figli non possa rifarsi una vita.
> 
> Qui molti danno per scontato che sarebbe un inferno. Io penso stia all'intelligenza delle persone.
> 
> ...


si certo, l'avevo capito.
è sempre un piacere interagire con te!


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> se i figli sono maggiorenni o quasi la questione è paritaria,
> entrambe le parti il medesimo dovere.
> per me.


quando i figli i genitori sono entrambi adulti (che non vuol dire maggiorenni) è paritaria. per me prima no. ma è un'opinione.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> quando i figli i genitori sono entrambi adulti (che non vuol dire maggiorenni) è paritaria. per me prima no. ma è un'opinione.


secondo me diciamo più o meno la stessa cosa


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ok, vero.
> all'estero anche 20 anni fa il diciottenne otteneva prestiti per il
> college e se ne andava di casa.
> qua non si può fare nulla, però la responsabilità è anche della nostra
> ...


Frequentazioni è un conto, convivenza è un'altra secondo me.
Mio figlio è in piena adolescenza, giÁ gli da fastidio dividere la camera con il fratello figurati un estraneo per casa. Poi certo che sapesse che ho uno e mi dicesse che gli farebbe piacere che convivesse con noi ci potrei pensare.
Non nella casa che mio marito ha pagato per metà e per cui si è fatto il culo per pagare il mutuo.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ho mai pensato che uno separato con figli non possa rifarsi una vita.
> 
> Qui molti danno per scontato che sarebbe un inferno. Io penso stia all'intelligenza delle persone.
> 
> ...


Io non penso affatto che sia l'inferno io ho sempre pensato che i miei figli dovrebbero essere felici di avere un nuova persona in casa e solo in questo caso valuterei la cosa.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non penso affatto che sia l'inferno io ho sempre pensato che i miei figli dovrebbero essere felici di avere un nuova persona in casa e solo in questo caso valuterei la cosa.



Questo l'ho sempre premesso pure io. Ho letto spesso invece che era ritenuta una cosa impensabile.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Frequentazioni è un conto, convivenza è un'altra secondo me.
> Mio figlio è in piena adolescenza, giÁ gli da fastidio dividere la camera con il fratello figurati un estraneo per casa. Poi certo che sapesse che ho uno e mi dicesse che gli farebbe piacere che convivesse con noi ci potrei pensare.
> Non nella casa che mio marito ha pagato per metà e per cui si è fatto il culo per pagare il mutuo.


secondo me diciamo tutti la stessa cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> il "dell'altro" .... è che mi sento diviso tra cuore e testa ...
> 
> vorrei riuscire a dirle che non la voglio rivedere perché soffro troppo ....


Appa, ma lei non aveva deciso per i suoi figli che tra voi era finita?(Che poi 'sta cosa uno me la dovrebbe spiegare, che una si ricorda di dover mettere la felicità dei figli al primo posto solo quando, casualmente, l'amante molla la moglie) E adesso da dove salta fuori sta roba che vi dovete rivedere?


----------



## appassionato (19 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appa, ma lei non aveva deciso per i suoi figli che tra voi era finita?(Che poi 'sta cosa uno me la dovrebbe spiegare, che una si ricorda di dover mettere la felicità dei figli al primo posto solo quando, casualmente, l'amante molla la moglie) E adesso da dove salta fuori sta roba che vi dovete rivedere?






appassionato ha detto:


> Sono confuso, frastornato....
> 
> L'altra si è rifatta viva...
> 
> ...



è tornata alla carica ...


----------



## Palladiano (19 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è tornata alla carica ...


 E tu che hai fatto?


----------



## Apollonia (19 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E tu che hai fatto?


Ecco. Non è importante lei. In questo momento è importante la tua reazione.


----------



## appassionato (19 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è tornata alla carica ...





Palladiano ha detto:


> E tu che hai fatto?





Apollonia ha detto:


> Ecco. Non è importante lei. In questo momento è importante la tua reazione.



è tornata alla carica era la spiegazione per Sbriciolata ....

io cosa sto facendo?

con molta sofferenza la sto tenendo a debita distanza ...

mi sto preoccupando di me, dei miei figli e di mia moglie ...

devo gestire questi aspetti prima di rimettermi in discussione come "maschio"

ci siamo visti una volta per un'ora all'uscita dal lavoro e abbiamo solo parlato ... di quanto sia complicata la situazione e di quanto io adesso voglia mantenere anche un equilibrio psicologico e morale per gestire la separazione ...

in poche parole ....    adesso non voglio cazzi !!!


poi è evidente che vedendosi tutti i giorni in azienda per me è complicato ....    MA AL MOMENTO RESISTO


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è tornata alla carica era la spiegazione per Sbriciolata ....
> 
> io cosa sto facendo?
> 
> ...



Bravo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è tornata alla carica ...


Io spero tu ti renda conto di quanto sia infinitamente stronza. E di quanto poco sia attenta a te. Occhio che questo mica è amore, eh? 
Perchè di solito quando si ama si vuole il bene dell'altro e ci si mette un attimino da parte quando l'altro vede certi sorci che neanche nei cartoni di Tom e Gerry. Per dire.


----------



## appassionato (20 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io spero tu ti renda conto di quanto sia infinitamente stronza. E di quanto poco sia attenta a te. Occhio che questo mica è amore, eh?
> Perchè di solito quando si ama si vuole il bene dell'altro e ci si mette un attimino da parte quando l'altro vede certi sorci che neanche nei cartoni di Tom e Gerry. Per dire.


Grazie!


----------



## appassionato (30 Gennaio 2015)

ciao a tutti ....

ci sono nuovamente dopo qualche mese di assenza .....

solo per dirvi che sto iniziando una psicoterapia da uno psichiatra .....

perché il mio sistema nervoso è arrivato al collasso

perché la mia vicenda ha subìto delle complicazioni piuttosto importanti e le questioni che devo risolvere si sono talmente ammassate nella mia mente che non riesco più a distinguere quali siano le priorità ....

non esiste più la storia parallela
la moglie ancora sopporta le mie uscite di testa anche se "la poesia" dell'amore eterno a tutti i costi la sta ovviamente abbandonando 

purtroppo si sono riaffacciati pensieri legati a mie vecchie fobie ....
la situazione professionale si è talmente degradata che sto rischiando seriamente di farmi cacciare ....

insomma ... sono a un passo dal baratro ....  e vorrei che i medici mi aiutasero a ritrovare una situazione di equilibrio mentale per poter affrontare le cose che ....  capitano a molti, ma che sebbene con fatica riescono a superare, io adesso non ce la faccio proprio

scusate lo sfogo e l'intrusione, ma ho pensato che potesse aiutarmi poter dar sfogo ai miei problemi anche in questo luogo ....


----------



## zanna (30 Gennaio 2015)

Ad ogni azione corrisponde una conseguenza ... io l'ho imparato e probabilmente pure tu ... posso solo immaginare come tu ti senta e mi spiace veramente ... tanto


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

Tieni duro. Guardarsi dentro presto o tardi tutti lo dovremmo fare... hai fatto bene a chiedere aiuto


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2015)

mi unisco ai post precedenti...e prova a ripartire da quello che hai, non da quello che non hai...
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Horny (30 Gennaio 2015)

Purtroppo so come ci si sente.
sembra tutto crolli.
e' più interiore però.
prenditi cura di te.
e sfogati, con chi
ti e' vicino.


----------



## Dalida (30 Gennaio 2015)

mi dispiace per questo crollo, appassionato.
in bocca al lupo per la tua terapia.


----------



## Vipera gentile (30 Gennaio 2015)

appassionato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti ....
> 
> ci sono nuovamente dopo qualche mese di assenza .....
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo. Sarà difficile e dura, ma ce la si può fare.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2015)

appassionato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti ....
> 
> ci sono nuovamente dopo qualche mese di assenza .....
> 
> ...


Ciao. Cerca almeno di non pensare al resto quando sei al lavoro.  Perdere oggi un lavoro e' un dramma che manderebbe poi  a rotoli tutto il resto.
Pensa ai tuoi figli se non vuoi pensare a te.


----------



## lolapal (31 Gennaio 2015)

appassionato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti ....
> 
> ci sono nuovamente dopo qualche mese di assenza .....
> 
> ...


Ciao Appassionato 

Quello che ho evidenziato è importante perché è la tua consapevolezza e il tuo sentire il bisogno di farti aiutare che fanno la differenza. Non perderli di vista. Ti aiuteranno nei momenti bui, nei momenti in cui ti sembrerà di non farcela, ti ricorderanno che tu di quell'equilibrio mentale hai bisogno, ne hai bisogno tu per poter vivere con le persone che ami.

In bocca al lupo e torna qui a sfogarti, ti ascoltiamo tutti volentieri...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

appassionato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti ....
> 
> ci sono nuovamente dopo qualche mese di assenza .....
> 
> ...


Fai bene a farti aiutare e vedrai che con pazienza riuscirai a ritrovare una serenita'


----------



## appassionato (3 Febbraio 2015)

e vai di paroxetina !!!!   :up:


poi magari tra un paio di settimane ..... ristabiliti i normali valori di serotonina, vorrei anche cominciare a parlare di "merito e metodo" .....


boh !!!
me lo hanno consigliato come uno dei migliori .....
sarà che personalmente non nutro grande fiducia nella scienza che studia la psiche .....

ma tocca fidasse !!!!

vediamo che succede


----------

